# Neuaufbau Nicolai ... ? - Tips, Meinungen, Anregungen



## kroiterfee (7. April 2009)

hallo gemeinde,

am sonntag hatte ich einen sturz bei einem step down. da mein safety jacket noch auf der reise zu mir war bin ich ohne gefahren. bilanz: instabil gebrochene brustwirbelsaeule.  die naechsten zwei wochen strenge bettruhe und hoffen das alles gut verheilt. 
mein bike ist noch heil und die bunte tld melone hat mich vor einem schaedelbruch bewahrt. so sitze ich im bett und gruebele in den kurzen wachphasen wo das schmerzmittel nachlaesst darueber nach wie es nun weitergeht in sportlicher hinsicht. ich gebe nicht gern kleinbei und will weitermachen mit biken. mit safety jacket waere das nicht passiert. da das bmxtb nicht das richtige ist denke ich ueber ein neues bike nach. sicher weiss ich nur das es ein nicolai sein soll. 
ich will damit touren fahren aber auch spots rocken. ich will steile und technisch schwierige passagen meistern koennen. und das bike soll genug reserven haben und meine fahrtechnischen skills mit ensprechend federweg begleiten. momentan spukt mir das helius st im kopf rum. das kommt wohl besten mit bergab und biete vom heckfederweg am meissten spielraum. ausserdem bin ich ein totaler fully-noob und habe keine ahnung von unterschied stahl/luft, progression etc. 

passt das st fuer mich? welche groesse bei 182 und 75 kg nacksch? schrittlaenge muessten um die 80 cm sein. 

farbberatung waere auch mal was. ich stehe totak auf bunt. oder macht koi-camo das st optisch kaputt?

ausstattung spukt mir wie folgt im kopp rum:

totem solo air onepointfive
vivid 5.1
hammerschmidt x.0
syntace lenker vorbau
mavic xm 721 auf ck naben

gewicht unter 17 kg

preis ist zweitrangig. ist die lrtzte grosse einzelausgabe in meinem leben da heirat und kind anstehen. 

habt etwas ruecksicht bitte. kleine iphone tastatur und schmerzmittel sind ne bloede mischung

gruss aus der asklepiosklinik in hh-rissen


----------



## abbath (7. April 2009)

Gute Besserung!!

Bike: Hört sich für mich eher nach Helius FR an - aber die Definitionen von "Tour" und "schwierige Passagen" sind eher dehnbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (7. April 2009)

Vorab erstmal meine besten Genesungswünsche!!!



Je nachdem wie du Touren definierst bzw. was du für Ansprüche stellst, würde ich eher Richtung Helius FR tendieren. Hängt natürlich auch stark davon ab, ob dir für anderen Bereiche des Mountainbikens besser geeignete Räder zur Verfügung stehen, oder ob es ein "one-for-all" sein soll und man den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen muss.

Das FR ist ja mittlerweile fast da, wo das ST vor 2-3 Jahren war. An dem geht so schnell nichts kaputt!

Grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2009)

danke. ich bleib hart. das wird schon wieder. wens interessiert: twitter.com/thshh


zum langen touren fahren und fuer konditionsaufbau steht die abmnschaffung eins helius cc oder rc noch an. fuer die stadt bleibts bmxtb unf fuer den biergarten hab i ein altes speiseeis-rennrad.


----------



## Testmaen (7. April 2009)

Unter der Voraussetzung kann's dann auch ruhig ein ST sein.


----------



## softbiker (7. April 2009)

Hey auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung. Und dafür dass dir dass nicht mehr passiert gibbet hier eine super safety-jacket wass auch nicht so stört wie die ganzen Panzer -> poc-ski.com. Dass wäre meine erste Anschaffung.

Danach ist auch meine Meinung ich würde auch eher zum FR tendieren.

Meine Möhre rockt schon gut und ich habe über 100 Kilo beladen, und ich empfinde die 167mm Federweg mehr als ausreichend. Die 180 bis 200 sind meiner Meinung nach schon überdimensioniert. O.K. wenn du von 3m springst dann wohl eher ST aber ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen dass du nicht mehr so jung und mutig bist

2cm Federweg mehr bei dem Mehrgewicht finde ich lohnen nicht. Und wenn du ehrer was verspieltest möchtest dann, würde ich eher zum UFO-ST tendieren.

Von Luftdämpfern halte icke sowieso nischte, dafür bin ich auch ehrlich zu schwer. Kenne den Unterschied zwischen DHX Air und Coil und finde das Federungsverhalten von einem Luftdämpfer hat in einem abfahrtsorientierten Bike sowieso nix zu suchen.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. April 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute ... Habe das Gleiche vorletztes Jahr durch und erkenne immer mehr, dass schnelles Hardtailfahren in ruppigem Gelände und Drops mit selbigem dann keinen so großen Spaß mehr machen. Aber ich will Dich nicht demotivieren, ehrlich! 

Baue ja gerade auch aus diesem Grund ein Helius ST (allerdings mit Rohloff) auf, mit Ziel max. 18,511111kg. Ein Helius FR unter 17 kg zu kriegen ist schon eine kleine Herausforderung, vor allem wenn Du es auch freerideorientiert aufbaust. Aber Geld spielt ja keine Rolle...


----------



## softbiker (7. April 2009)

Wie ein Helius unter 17 kg zu kriegen ????

Dat iss doch kein Dingens. Meines hat schöne 16,4 und da sind keine Leichtbauparts drann verbummelt.


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. April 2009)

Also 17 sind beim FR kein Ding , ich würde mit meinen Teilen easy um die 13,xx landen. Mit 160 er Gabel, gescheiten Reifen etc .

PS: Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## trek 6500 (7. April 2009)

..mein helius fr wiegt 15,4 .... kein hexenwerk ....
aber viel wichtiger : GUUUUTE Besserung !!!!!
farbberatung : GRÜÜÜÜN(neonmässig) - schwarzer hinterbau ...???? vielleicht ????


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2009)

hehe danke danke. der hinterbau wird nicht schwarz. auf keinen fall. 

unterscheiden sich fr und st arg von der geo? das tourenmaueschen wird eh das cc/rc das st/fr ist fuer bergablastiges und zeitlich begrenztes bergauf. das shredderbike quasi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (7. April 2009)

Moin,

das ST ist wirklich nur was für bergab. schon die bloße Ebene macht damit keinen Spaß. Ich hatte zwei Jahre ein Helius ST mit Rohloff und einem wirklich tollen Aufbau (trotzdem 19 KG Fotos im Album) und hab am Ende eingesehen, dass es kein tourengeeignetes Bike ist oder als solches aufbaubar ist. Im Bikepark hingegen hat´s gerockt. 

Zu den Ausgangsvoraussetzungen merke ich an, dass ich schon einigermaßen fit war. Daran hat´s nicht gelegen. 

Also, denk nochmal drüber nach, vielleicht tuts auch ein FR.

Und gute Besserung!


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2009)

gute besserung.


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. April 2009)

uiuiuiui, kroiterfee. Erstmal gute Besserung - dass das wieder wird.

Meine Empfehlung: Zu 51% Helius ST (ok, bin vorbelastet), hinten auf 180mm. Für die kurze Tour mit bergauf geht das noch durch. Aber sonst ist es wirklich, wie die meisten Vorposter schon anmerkten, eine reine Shreddermaschine mit minimalen Toureigenschaften. Nicht kaputtzukriegen (wie das FR eigentlich auch) aber halt noch massig mehr Reserven (wofür auch immer). Mir gefällt halt beim ST der größere Hub des Dämpfers (70mm zu 57mm) und das damit deutlich günstigere Übersetzungsverhältnis bei der Verwendung der 180mm Einstellung. Nicht zu verachten für die Dämpfereinstellung und Federhärtenauswahl bei nicht ganz so grazilen Piloten.

Naja, so eine Entscheidung ist schon schwer - mach es doch von deinem ebenfalls noch zu kaufenden Tourer abhängig: Wird es ein Helius RC nimmst du ein FR dazu, beim CC nimmst du das ST. Sonst liegen die Federwege zu nah beieinander .

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## checkb (7. April 2009)

@Kroiterfee

Gute Besserung. 

checkb


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2009)

cool. danke fuer die meinungen bis jetzt. das fr scheint wohl echt die loesung fuer die suche nach der eierlegenden wollmilchsau zu sein. und mit totem und anderem lrs ist es sogar was fuer den park. was das fr kann hat rainer525 ja schon gezeigt. das fr hat max 167mm fw im heck. ist aber von anlenkung schlechter als das st? versteh ich bikeiteasy da richtig. der hub ist ja der federweg des daempfers. gibts das fr mit hs-aufnahme? faehrt jemand das fr mit luftdaempfer?


----------



## some.body (7. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das fr hat max 167mm fw im heck. ist aber von anlenkung schlechter als das st? versteh ich bikeiteasy da richtig. der hub ist ja der federweg des daempfers. gibts das fr mit hs-aufnahme? faehrt jemand das fr mit luftdaempfer?


Erstmal auch noch gute Besserung von mir! Das 09er FR hat 172mm Federweg bei 57mm Daempferhub. Wenn Du 167mm willst, dann musst Du das AM nehmen. Hammerschmidt ISCG-Aufnahme gibt's auch beim FR. Schau mal ins Tech-Sheet: http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_FR_09.pdf
Ich denke wenn Du mit dem Rad regelmaessig in den Bikepark willst, es aber auch noch ab und zu irgendwo hochtreten "musst", dann nimm das FR. Wenn Du nur hochliften oder shutteln willst, dann das ST. Und wenn Du nur zwei drei viermal im Jahr in den Bikepark willst, dann nimm das AM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (7. April 2009)

auch von mir Gute Besserung

Das FR ist ein sau gutes bike, wenn Stabilität und Tourentauglichkeit sein müssen. Ich hüpfe da auch mal so 2-3m runter. Das ist kein Prob mit dem Federweg hinten. Aber mit stabilen Reifen, Felgen, Kurbel und Stahlfederaufbau ein FR unter 17kg zu bekommen, wie bitte ( willst keine 7keuro ausgeben) ?

Das ST würd ich ja auch nehmen, aber der Sitzwinkel und der Hinterbau tendieren doch mehr in Richtung DH. Und das ST mit 180 zu fahren das sind 1,3cm mehr als das FR lohnt wirklich nur bei der >100kg Fraktion.

Wenn du das FR mit einer 160er Gabel aufbaust, belibt es trialiger und verspielter, mit ner 180er gehts auch DH schnell und mit viel Sicherheit.

Na dann vielSpaß beim grübeln


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2009)

ach du schoisse  an deiner Stelle würde ich mir erstmal gedanken
um deine Genesung machen!

Von mir auf jedenfall alles gute!


Gruß Guru.


----------



## zwops (7. April 2009)

alda, wat machse für sachen? 

erstmal gute besserung aus dem pott. vor ein paar jahren steckte ich auch mal in der situation und habe was mit der ubermäßigen zeit gemacht?? ...genau, ein neues bike zusammengestellt 

also dabei wünsche ich dir schon mal viel spass (aber du hast ja schon so zahlreiche rückmeldungen bekommen...)
ich selbst bin ja auch jemand der gerade auf die auslieferung seines helius fr wartet (...sollte 15 kw sein....also jetzt )

ich habe den einsatzbereich in freeride-touren und bikepark gesehen. so soll`s dieses jahr längere zeit nach saalbach und lenzerheide gehen. wenn man dort ab und zu auf liften verzichten will, finde ich ein st zu heftig.

nochmals best wishes


----------



## kroiterfee (7. April 2009)

hehe genau. gesund wird man von alleine. ein neues bike hingegen kommt nicht von alleine. nach dem studium des tech-sheds bin ich zur ueberzeugung gelangt, das ich mir ein fr zu legen werde. ne absenkbare 180er gabel waere sehrgut oder aber eine 2010er lyrik uturn mit 170 mm. mal sehen. ich rechne das morgen von den gwichten her mal durch. ohne hs und einem einem kb sind da sicher auch unter 15 drin. 

jetzt erstmal gute nacht. der dritte brustwurbel ist auch hin meinte der arzt vorhin. haha was habe ich gelacht  egal ich bleib hart


----------



## schlammdiva (7. April 2009)

Von mir auch mal noch gute besserung, aber du hast ja wirklich ne schöne Beschäftigung und kannst dir in aller Ruhe ein neues Bike zusammenstellen.
Vorfreude ist ja bekannlich die schönste Freude


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2009)

schlafe erstmal gut und gute Besserung, ich würde das ST nehmen
das Teil hat Reserven und verzeiht Fahrfehler eher als das FR oder das AM,
und das kannst du brauchen alter.

Wenn dir langweilig ist im Moment schau mal hier vorbei, aber vielleicht kennst du das ja schon.

http://www.hd-freeride.de/filme/index.html



Gruß Guru.


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2009)

Alterrrrr..wer macht denn sowas...Gute Besserung aus der Pfalz!!

Als 08er Helius Fr Fahrer (auch mit onepointfive) würde ich Dir das auch ans Herz legen, ich fahr damit Touren, geh mal rumhopsen und auch mal in nen Bike-Park, wobei ich allerdings nich die dicken Dinger spring. Dennoch hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich den Rahmen noch nich ausgereizt habe...

Ach so, bin 178cm, ca 90 kg fahrfertig, Rahmengrösse M...


----------



## psc1 (8. April 2009)

Hallo kroiterfee,

meine Herrn, da kannst de ja erst mal ne Weile Päuschen machen und Dir
deine Wirbelsäule richten lassen... Auch ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und dass Du da mit nem "blauen" Auge rauskommst.

Zu deinem Bikewunsch. Ich denke dein letzes Postion geht in die richtige Richtig. Das FR mit nem gescheiten Dämpfer 
(meiner Meinung nach geht bei deinem Leergewicht auch ein Luftdämpfer sehr gut!) 
und auf jeden Fall eine absenkbare Gabel !! die Hammerschmittoption würd ich ziehen 
(was man hat, hat man) und dann kannst de ja überlegen FR-mäßig nur 2 Kettenblätter und Kefü zu montieren... naja.

Ein Tip aus meiner Erfahrung, ich habe mir ein AM aufgebaut, da ist die Zugführung unter dem Oberrohr 
(für Schaltwerk und Bremse hinten - Rahmen hing so im Laden) und die Züge "werfen schöne Bögen" beim einfedern, 
da kommst de nicht ohne "Kabelbinderlösung" aus. Das ist nichts gravierendes aber es soll ja auch 
die Kabelführung auf dem Unterrohr geben - find ich deutlich besser.

Also nochmals alles Gute UND

Du hast jetzt einige Zeit Dir richtig viel Gedanken um dein neues Bike zu machen - und das ist das Schönste daran.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. April 2009)

moin an alle. 

nach einer nacht schlaf habe ich mich fuers fr entschieden. gruende: hoehere tourtauglichkeit, gabel bis 180, gewicht. 

jetzt hab ich noch zeit fuer die einkaufsliste. ne totem u-turn. das waere es. oder doch zwei gabeln. ne lyrik u-turn zum touren und ne totem fuer bergab und park. welche einbaulaenge braucht der daempfer? hub waren 57mm oder?

hand aus herz: ich wuerde den rahmen wieder in koi-camo ordern. was haltet ihr davon? zerstoert das die optik?


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2009)

200mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (8. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hand aus herz: ich wuerde den rahmen wieder in koi-camo ordern. was haltet ihr davon? zerstoert das die optik?



Läuft. 

Zwei Gabeln find ich albern.


----------



## Harvester (8. April 2009)

erstma gute Besserung!

ich persönlich finde Koi-Camou geil und würde es dabei belassen. Is doch irgendwie "deine" Farbe....


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. April 2009)

Von mir auch gute Besserung und das FR ist meiner Meinung nach die richtige Wahl. Einbaulänge des Dämpfers sind 200 mm. Als Gabel kann ich nur die Fox 36 empfehlen. Eine Absenkfunktion habe ich noch nie benötigt, bin daher auf die 09er Float umgestiegen, ein absoluter Traum. An Steifigkeit steht sie meiner 40 in nichts nach und das Ansprechverhalten und die Performance sind top. Wer absenken will greift zur Talas und das Gewicht ist zudem noch ein Argument für die Fox!

15 kg mit richtig stabilen Parts ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Koi finde ich super und HS-Option würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen, man muss ja kein HS verbauen, aber man kann!


----------



## pfalz (8. April 2009)

Koi!!


----------



## MaW:) (8. April 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir und auf baldige Genessung.

Grüße aus Löbau


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. April 2009)

Stell doch mal die Röntgenbilder online damit wir zusätzlich zum 'Neuaufbau Nicolai' noch den 'Neuaufbau RWS / HWS und Brustkorb' diskutieren können 

Gute Besserung, du Unverbesserlicher ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch gute Besserung von mir.

Ein Gewicht von unter 17kg ist kein grosses Problem aber mit den angedachten Komponenten wie Totem Hammerschmitd usw..
wird es nicht leicht.

Meins wiegt 17,9kg so wie auf dem Foto zu sehen und mit Holzfeler Pedalen über 18kg.

Ich habe leider nicht alles einzeln gewogen aber Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Gabel u. Steuersatz waren schon über 8kg.







Ich fahre mit dem FR alles, von Tour über FR und auch gemütlich zur Arbeit.
Das Gewicht merkt man garnicht so aber ich wiege auch selbst 115kg

MfG Nici


----------



## frankweber (8. April 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum " Glück im Unglück" denn das hätte schlimmer kommen können !

FR finde ich auch die perfekte Lösung.
Es wird bestimmt Dein Lieblingsbike - viel Spaß beim Vermehren der gewonnenen Einsichten.

Mein FR wiegt je nach Ausstattung zwischen 15,7 und 17,5 ( Laufräder, Reifen etc.) 
mit 180 er 66 MZ und DHX5. * mit 2 fach RF Atlas FR und ist selbst mit der schweren Konfiguration noch tourentauglich * tut dann aber schon bissle weh.

Nun aber erstmal gesund werden / Gute Besserung!

Gruss Frank


----------



## zuspät (9. April 2009)

gute besserung

weiß net wie`s dir geht aber ich könnte keine zwei gleichfarbenen bikes in der bude haben
ich persönlich würd evtl. ne metallic farbe nehmen. 
was die paarts angeht:
ck naben, sweet aber find se zu protzig. 
zwei gabeln sind entweder eine zuviel oder ein rahmen zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadsi (9. April 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> auch gute Besserung von mir.
> 
> ...



Ja und wo willste bei dem Aufbau noch Gewicht sparen, wenn es so stabil bleiben soll? Vileleicht 150g an den MTX?
IMHO bei <17kg bist du ein exzellenter Techniker, oder kannst auch gelich ein fett aufgebautes CC mit 140 fahren


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2009)

dadsi schrieb:


> Ja und wo willste bei dem Aufbau noch Gewicht sparen, wenn es so stabil bleiben soll? Vileleicht 150g an den MTX?
> IMHO bei <17kg bist du ein exzellenter Techniker, oder kannst auch gelich ein fett aufgebautes CC mit 140 fahren




Wie schon gesagt Hammerschmidt und Totem enthält viel Einsparpotential aber gerade die Teile sind im ersten Beitrag gewünscht.
Die Laufräder sind genau so schwer wie die letzten gelben DeeMax.
( 2400g ) Also gerade an der Grenze.

In stabil mit 180mm Gabel und HS sind über 17kg normal.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2009)

ich denke das unter 17 dicke drin sind. mit luftdaempfer und luftgabel vielleicht auch unter 16. dann wird aber die hs weichen muessen. 

zur farblichen gestaltung spukt mir noch bronze elox im kopf rum. allerdings seh ich hier die nachteile beim sauber bekommen und der anfaelligkeit bei stuerzen etc. 

bis jetzt seh ich folgendes als fest fuer den rahmen an: groesse l mit sitzrohr m, zugverlegung hs und umwerfer sowie rohloff, 1.5, thruaxle. zugfuehrung auf unterrohr ist bloed da es am unterrohr geklemmt wird auf meinem autohecktraeger. welchen umfang haben oberrohr, unterrohr und sitzrohr? bei hs geht aber nur unterrohr oder?

als farboption faellt mir gerade noch jaegermeisterorange ein mit schwarzen glossy extralove decals. oder neon dizzy camo mit neon gelb decals restloche ambauteile werden immer schwarz sein bzw mit der hauptfarbe korrespondieren.


----------



## softbiker (10. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich denke das unter 17 dicke drin sind. mit luftdaempfer und luftgabel vielleicht auch unter 16. dann wird aber die hs weichen muessen.
> 
> zur farblichen gestaltung spukt mir noch bronze elox im kopf rum. allerdings seh ich hier die nachteile beim sauber bekommen und der anfaelligkeit bei stuerzen etc.
> 
> ...



Also die Optionen machen sicherlich Sinn auch gerade das 1.5-Steuerrohr. Da kommste an manche Gabeln für mau rann.

Die Truaxle finde ich auch klasse. Allerdings Zugführungen am Unterrohr???
Ne dass lass mal lieber. Ich finde dass doch super aufgeräumt wenn sie vorne durch die gussets gehen und dann an den hinteren Streben runter verlaufen.
Allerdings ob Rohloff-Zugführung sinn macht? Die kann man doch soweit ich weiss nicht mit Steckachse fahren und dafür dann neue Druckstreben kaufen. Ich halte von der Coladose sowieso nix.

Schau mal der Ammie mit dem grünen FR dass schaut auch geil aus. Dass mit dem Neon-dizzy finde ich übel


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2009)

laut tech sheet gibts nur noch verlegung am unterrohr. rohloff lass ich weg. dafuer dann iscg hs als sicher. farben sind echt schwierig. muss ich mir bei der hausmesse  mal in echt anschauen. restliche teile besorg i schon mal so langsam. mit lyrik und kleiner daempfereinstellung fuer touren und mit totem und den 171mm fuer den park oder krassere action. yeah. langsam reifts im koeppl. 

lassen sich 2008er deetraks auf steckachse umruesten? 

ich glaube ein cc brauch ich dann wohl nicht meht  das fr wird auch so tourentauglich werden.


----------



## zuspät (10. April 2009)

also ich würd auch 1.5 steuerrohr nehmen. gabeln sind teilweise billiger als mit 1 1/8. und dir stehen alle türen offen(1.5, 1 1/8 auf 1.5 oder 1 1/8). weiß net ob des angeboten wird aber kannst net auch innenliegende zugführung machen? sieht aufgeräumt aus und is denk ich auch ne sichere lösung. ob du die option mit der rohloff brauchst is mal dahin gestellt, evtl. sinnvoll wennst den rahmen mal wieder verkaufen willst. 

wennst dich net entscheiden kannst dann nimm doch flip-flop da hast dann alles dabei
schau mal in mein album da hast auch paar nette farben zur wahl

bin grad am überlegen ob ich ne 55eta oder ne revelation dual air nehmen soll fürs bass tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2009)

hm vom hoerensagen: die rvl. 

das iphone ist zu klein fuer fotoalbum. komme anfang naechste woche nach hause. da schau i dann mal. 
kann bite mal jemand ein bild von bronze elox posten?

uterrohr-zugverlegung muss durch die hs sein da die von unten angesteuert wird. aber fuer die zukunft sich toll die option zu haben. die farbe pewter von chris king ist doch so eine art grau-glanz oder?


----------



## pfalz (10. April 2009)

> welchen umfang haben oberrohr, unterrohr und sitzrohr



Hab mal gemessen, Rahmen ist pulverbeschichtet:

OR: dia 38,5mm
UR: dia 45,0mm
SR: dia 35,5mm

Ich schätze, Lackdicke ca. 0,2 bis 0,3mm, da ja das Sitzrohr nominal mit 34,9mm angegeben wird...

Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2009)

cool.  danke. jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie ur-umfang meines bmxtb ist. muss schatzi mal messen. geilo. saison 2010 mit neuem bike!


----------



## zuspät (10. April 2009)

was machen den deine verletzungen? nur so nebenbei


----------



## flyingscot (10. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann bite mal jemand ein bild von bronze elox posten?



Bronze Elox ist aufgrund der rauen Oberfläche etwas schwierig zu fotografieren, durch den Blitz sieht es dann teilweise ziemlich hell und schon fast glänzend aus. Aber hier mal mein Helius AM:


----------



## kroiterfee (10. April 2009)

uaaaa.  das bronze elox ist der hammmmmer krass. das wirds!!!

ich komm anfang naechste woche raus. dann bekomme ich die mrt ubd roentgenbilder mit. dann poste ich das unheil mal. leute was bin scharf aufs helius. juchhu!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. April 2009)

so... welche groesse passt denn eigentlich zu meinen 182 cm?


----------



## LeichteGranate (12. April 2009)

Bei CNC an der Stresemannstr. hängt seit einiger Zeit ein Nicolai in Bronze elox., wenn du wieder auf den Beinen bist kannste dort ja mal vorbeischauen und dir n Bild machen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. April 2009)

cool. da schau ich mal vorbei. danke fuer den hinweis.


----------



## pfalz (12. April 2009)

Hab nen M-Rahmen, bin so 178cm und sehr zufrieden...Beinlänge weiß ich aber nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (13. April 2009)

mit langem vorbau?


----------



## pfalz (13. April 2009)

Ist ein thomson x4 onepointfive, 45mm, 0°, also eher kurz. Passt mir aber ganz gut, mit ein paar Spacern, Lenker ist ein RF Diabolus (Raise 38mm). Ich such mal ein Bild und stells rein..


----------



## pfalz (13. April 2009)

Ich hoffe, man erkennt alles...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. April 2009)

45mm sind echt kurz. ist das ein 2009er? 1.5? m und l unterscheiden sich ja nur in radstand und oberrohrlaenge um 20mm. kacke. bei. der groessenfindung komm ich wohl ums probenfahren nicht drumrum. allerdings hab ich wegen ruecken ein jahr sperre. auf jeden fall brauch ich ein m sitzrohr hat das dann auch noch die strebe aufs oberrohr?


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. April 2009)

Ich fahre bei vergleichbaren Maßen auch ein M. Habe einen 55 mm Vorbau und fühl mich sauwohl. Aufgrund der subjektiven Meinung bei der Größe ist aber eine Probefahrt kaum zu umgehen. Bei mir führten Vergleiche mit schon gefahrenen Bikes jedoch auch zur Ermittlung der richtigen Größe.


----------



## pfalz (13. April 2009)

Jap, das ist ein 09er in M, mit onepointfive. Zumindest eines der 'füheren' Modelle, hatte es im ersten Quartal 08 gekauft (ist aber definitiv ein 09er, erkennt man leicht an der Dämpferaufnahme, wenn ich so in die Kataloge schaue...bin selbst ein Superexperte...)

Ich hätte auf keinen Fall ein L gewollt, das Sitzrohr wäre mir zu lang gewesen. Vielleicht wäre ein L-Rahmen mit M-Sitzrohr eine gute Option.

Sollte es Dich mal in die Pfalz verschlagen, kannst Dich gerne mal draufsetzten


----------



## kroiterfee (13. April 2009)

jo. danke fuer das angebot. schick mir bitte den ort und details per email. keine pm. 

auf dem bild sieht es so aus als ob es zu klein waere. als ob meine kniee am lenker anstossen wuerden. hat sich die geo am fr im gegensatz zu 08 und 07 geaendert? koennte vielleicht eines in hh probesitzen. bin nir jedoch ueber das rahmenerschaffungsjahr im unklaren.

danke fuer eure hilfe. bis jetzt habe ich griffe, lenker, lrs, reifen. also schonmal ein anfang.


----------



## dadsi (14. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so... welche groesse passt denn eigentlich zu meinen 182 cm?



Wenn du Touren fahren möchtest braucht es wahrscheinlich ein L, verspielter ist das M, aber ich brauche beim L eine 36,5cm lange Sattelstütze, beim M kommen da nochmal ?cm dazu -> da wird es 
1. schon eng diese zu versenken
2. die Sattelüberhöhung kommt dann auf Tour >4cm

Bin nur 179 mit 84er Beinlänge und auf tour käme ich mit dem M nicht zurecht.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2009)

ja touren fahren wie spots rocken. ich gedenke ja das m sitzrohr verbauen zu lassen. muss klappen. das m sitzrohr ist 25mm kuerzer. ich besorg ne 400er stuetze. die kann ich ja soweit ablaengen wie noetig. 

ich werde mir erstmal das probesitzen in hh organisieren. diese woche komm ich wieder raus. dann geht der rehascheiss los.

@ pfalz

hast du diesen "alu-kettenstrebenschutz"? das muesste ja dann dieses als "rail" bezeichnete teil im zugverlegungsteil vom tech-sheet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. April 2009)

Als ich das bestellt habe, gabs das Teil noch nicht (bzw. habe ich da nicht drauf geachtet...) Bei mir läuft der Schaltungszug 'klassisch' oben über die Druckstrebe.

Kettenstebenschutz ist halt nur ein alter Schlauch bzw. seit gestern Iso-Band, sieht schicker aus


----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2009)

hehe die khujand-loesung. irgebdwo im forum kursiert ein bild eines hellblauen nicolais mit diesem schutz. mit eifon find ichs nicht. :-(


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. April 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2009)

great! danke hypnokroete. ist das dieses rail dingens?


----------



## HypnoKröte (14. April 2009)

kA irgend so nen POM Schutz.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2009)

was heisst denn pom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joseppe (14. April 2009)

Polyoxymethylen

ein thermoplast....oder auch plastik


----------



## fuzzball (14. April 2009)

@kroiterfee: gute Besserung, wo bist du in HH, bin noch zusammen mit einem aktuellen FR in Größe M in HH bis Freitag, wenn eine Probefahrt gewünscht wird, wie lange ist die Verletzung her?

Persönlich finde ich die Leitungsverlegungs übers Oberrohr ansprechender, die andere macht das Unterrohr so unaufgeräumt...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. April 2009)

sehr geil. wirbelbruch ist zehn tage. auf keinen fall fahren. nur mal probe sitzen. ich komme morgen raus und bin dann naehe berliner tor. probe sitzen waere grosse klasse. ich darfs aber nicht uebertreiben.


----------



## c_w (15. April 2009)

Apropos Zugführung, was mir noch fehlt ist ne Option für ne Führung für ne hydraulische Sattelstütze. Wenn man das Ding mit Remotehebel fährt, so wie Rainer, sieht's halt nich t wirklich aufgeräumt auf... da sollte Nicolai einem doch eigentlich was brutzeln können...


----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2009)

wenn man wuesste wann die syntace stuetze kommt. wird ja ein ganz schoener kabelsalat am bike.


juchhu heute gehts nach hause!!!


----------



## fuzzball (15. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> sehr geil. wirbelbruch ist zehn tage. auf keinen fall fahren. nur mal probe sitzen. ich komme morgen raus und bin dann naehe berliner tor. probe sitzen waere grosse klasse. ich darfs aber nicht uebertreiben.



hi,
bei mir klappts nicht, es ist noch nicht fertig, da die Gabel und Dämpfer immer noch nicht gekommen sind  wie lange kann es dauern eine Paket von USA nach Deutschland zu verschicken   eigentlich wurde mir von FedEx mitgeteilt die wären heute morgen da, aber nein......sorry für die falsche Hoffung, trotzdem einen schönen Tag wieder in Freiheit


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2009)

kroiterfee SORRY 
war im osterurlaub,- u. habe jetzt erst von deinem crash gelesen. 

"GUTE BESSERUNG" 

egal welches bike.
 hauptsache ein -N-


----------



## BOSTAD (15. April 2009)

Gute Besserung!!!
Ich hätte dir zum AM geraten, mit ner 36Talas so wie bei mir. Man kommt überall hoch und man hat massig reserven nach unten.


----------



## Jack22001 (15. April 2009)

Hi Kroiterfee,
Gute Besserung auch von mir. x gebrochene Knochen - hört sich sehr schmerzhaft an! Hoffe du bist bald wieder fit.
Viel Spass beim FR zusammenstellen.
Grüsse jack22001


----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2009)

danke für eure anteilnahme. 

bin jetzt wieder zuhause und kann mir endlich die threadbilder mal auf einem 20" apfel-display anschauen 

allerdings hat mich die 20km autofahrt so durchgeschüttelt das ich jetzt völlig kaputt bin und die nächsten 2 wochen zuhause im bett verbringen muss.  röntgen und mrt bilder sind aufm mac nicht lesbar da der mitgelieferte viewer nur unter windoof läuft. ich arbeite daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. April 2009)

schau mal nach nem Dicom Viewer

müsste es auch für uns Macintoshs geben...

das hier vielleicht:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/47935


----------



## pfalz (19. April 2009)

..wie ich sehe, hast Du Dich für den Thomson-Vorbau entschlossen...


----------



## der-gute (19. April 2009)

@Kroiterfee:
sach mal, konntest du deine DICOM-Aufnahmen jetzt ansehen???


----------



## haha (19. April 2009)

ganz vergessen: guade besserung nach hamburg


----------



## kroiterfee (19. April 2009)

hiho. jo. danke für die genesungswünsche. ich konnte die ausfnahemn ansehen. hab alle 216 bilder angesehen. aber ich blick d anicht durch. sind fast alles mrt bilder und da erkenn ich als laie nix drauf.

jo der htomson wirds. allerdings will ich meine syntace lenker weiter fahren und werde daher zwar das 1.5 steuerrohr lassen aber mit einem reduzierstuersatz fahren (um mir die 1.5 option offenhalten zu können).

oder kennt jemand einen 1.5 vorbau mit 25,4er klemmung?  steckachse kommt hinten auf jeden rein. hab ich heute festgelegt.


----------



## Puhderbär (19. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> oder kennt jemand einen 1.5 vorbau mit 25,4er klemmung?



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19024_Diabolus-DH-Vorbau-10--1-5-.html
hab den zwar noch nirgens in echt gesehen, aber vielleciht ist das ja was.


----------



## GoaNoa (23. April 2009)

Moin an alle!
Und Dir kroiterfee auch von mir gute Genesung!
Was machst denn auch für Sachen...




pfalz schrieb:


> Jap, das ist ein 09er in M, mit onepointfive. Zumindest eines der 'füheren' Modelle, hatte es im ersten Quartal 08 gekauft (ist aber definitiv ein 09er, erkennt man leicht an der Dämpferaufnahme, wenn ich so in die Kataloge schaue...bin selbst ein Superexperte...)
> 
> Ich hätte auf keinen Fall ein L gewollt, das Sitzrohr wäre mir zu lang gewesen. Vielleicht wäre ein L-Rahmen mit M-Sitzrohr eine gute Option.
> 
> Sollte es Dich mal in die Pfalz verschlagen, kannst Dich gerne mal draufsetzten





Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...
Wenn im ersten Quartal 08 !? gekauft wurde,ist die Rede von nem 09er Modell?
1. Quartal 08 hört sich für mich eher nach 08er Modell an 
Kann mir des nochmal einer erklären?

Hab mir auch ein 08er FR zugelegt und stehe kurz vor dem Aufbau.Woran erkenne ich denn eigentlich nochmal,ob der Rahmen für die Totem nun zugelassen ist oder nicht? Gab ja im laufe des Produktionsjahr 08 die Änderung für Gabeln bis 565mm Einbaulänge ...glaube ich.
Hab schon im Forum was drüber gelesen,aber nix handfestes.Irgendwas von den drei Schweissnähten am Steuerrohrgusset....
please help!


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

Jupp, hasst du drei gleich dicke Schweissnähte unten am Gusset dann ist ein stärkerer Rohrsatz verbaut -> ergo kannst du die Totem verbauen.

Ist die dritte unter Schweißnaht zum Tretlager hin dünner als die oberen zwei hast du Pech gehabt.

Anhand der Rahmennummer lässt sich das wohl aber nicht feststellen wie ich aus sicherer Quelle weiss.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2009)

doch. du rufst beim Falco an und er sagt dir anhand der Rahmennummer, was das für ein Modell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (23. April 2009)

Aha..und wie war das aus dem Zitat von pfalz zu verstehen?
Gakauft 1. Qartal 08 und er meinte er hätte sicher ein 09er Modell???
1.Quartal 08 müsste doch dann ein 08er Modell sein oder?


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

Find das geil hier 

Komme mir vor wie im richtigen Krankenhaus. Die Kroiterhexe wird von allen mit Genehsungswünschen überhäuft so nach dem Motto "Sodale wie schaut dass denn heute aus, hamma denn schon Pipi gemacht" und er meint er will doch nur ein Lutscher. 

Das ist so cooool. Naja zumindest hast du ja schon ein Steigerung vom Blackbarry-Display zum 20"-Monitor erfahren. 

Zuhause fällt auch der Ständer beim Bilder-Gucken nicht mehr so auf 
Allerdings beneide ich dich um zwei Wochen liegen nicht. Naja hoffe du hast ein wirklich aufopferungsvolle Krankenschwester. 
Einmal nix machen zu müssen ist bestimmt auch super


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> doch. du rufst beim Falco an und er sagt dir anhand der Rahmennummer, was das für ein Modell ist.



Also dass birgt jetzt direkt Diskussionsstoff. Mir hat man dass nicht sagen können.


----------



## softbiker (23. April 2009)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Aha..und wie war das aus dem Zitat von pfalz zu verstehen?
> Gakauft 1. Qartal 08 und er meinte er hätte sicher ein 09er Modell???
> 1.Quartal 08 müsste doch dann ein 08er Modell sein oder?



Da hatte er wohl zu viel Bier intuss. Wobei auf der bikemesse friedrichshafen 2008 auch schon die 2010er Boxxer-Gabeln vorgestellt wurden welche ja dann doch 2009 schon zu haben sind.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. April 2009)

Anhand der Rahmennummer ist es nicht nachvollziehbar! Nicolai hat die Produktion auf das neue Modell mitten im Jahr umgestellt, dabei aber nicht die Seriennummern notiert, ab wann dies der Fall war. Die von softbiker beschriebene Methode führt aber zum garantiert richtigen Ergebnis.


----------



## GoaNoa (24. April 2009)

Aha....
Also ihr meint NUR die Schweissnähte die direkt am Gusset liegen.Nicht mitgerechnet die,die das Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr hin verstärkt.Weil die geht bei mir bis an die zweite Naht.Ansonsten sind die direkt am Gusset liegenden Nähte alle bei mir gleich.... laaaaang und dick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. April 2009)

Sorry, kann Dir nicht so ganz folgen, mach doch eben schnell mal ein Foto.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Find das geil hier
> 
> Komme mir vor wie im richtigen Krankenhaus. Die Kroiterhexe wird von allen mit Genehsungswünschen überhäuft so nach dem Motto "Sodale wie schaut dass denn heute aus, hamma denn schon Pipi gemacht" und er meint er will doch nur ein Lutscher.
> 
> ...





 neidisch?  der fred sollte mir ein wenig anregung geben... ich poste im laufe des tages mal die komplette partliste. krankenschwestern hatte ich viele coole. leiderkeine in meinem alter. 2 wochen rumliegen sind kacke da du ja auch nicht aufs klo kannst etc. 

spätestens nach 5 tagen war ich völlig abgestumpft und froh das mein bett am fenster stand wo ich wenigstens rausgucken konnte. dazu lag noch n 68er opa mit mir auf der bude der nahezu rund um die uhr gepennt hat. einmal nachts war ich drauf und dran ein buch rüber zuhauen weil mich die schnarcherei so wütend gemacht hat.

jetzt gluck ich zuhause rum und darf nix heben etc. und meine gedanken kreisen um das bike und dessen noch nicht vorhandene farbe.  

blackberry? :kotz: iphone


----------



## GoaNoa (24. April 2009)

Ok des is grad des einzige,was ich hab 
Hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen...
Also die drei Nähte unterhalb von dem Gusset sind meiner Meinung nach alle gleich lang und breit...
auch wenn man es bei der dritten Naht nicht so gut erkennt.
Ich habe ihn erst gekauft und holen ihn morgen erst ab.Der Vorbesitzer hat ne 66er von 07 dran gehabt.Die hat au ne Einbaulänge von 565mm...aber des
will natürlich nix heissen...


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. April 2009)

Ja, scheint das neuere Modell zu sein, bei dem man die längeren Gabeln verbauen darf!


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

hattest du nicht erst ein sandfarbenes fr mit goldenen elox-parts?


----------



## GoaNoa (24. April 2009)

Ja n 06er. Nicht grad n sand-farbenes eher dieses jungle-camou.Mit goldenen Hope-Naben.Siehst bei meinen Fotos...


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

ahja... das bunte wohnzimmer mit den thailändischen sitzgelegenheiten.... i remember


----------



## GoaNoa (24. April 2009)

Heeeeeey!
Also hat es zumindest schon mal wiedererkennungswert 
freut mich...ja genau das


----------



## pfalz (24. April 2009)

Moin Goa,

ich hab mich nur an der Form und Grösse der Dämpferaufnahme orientiert:

Aus dem 08er Nicolai-Katalog:





Aus dem 09er Nicolai-Katalog:





Meins:





Demnach hätte ich ein 09er Modell...Vielleicht eines der ersten (?) 

Ausserdem Stand bei den 08er Modellen auf den Versteifungsblechen Strebe von Oberrohr zu Sitzrohr noch 'Helius', beid en 09er Modellen steht dort nur noch 'HE', wie bei mir...


Wie auch immer, es fährt sich GOIIIIIL


----------



## GoaNoa (24. April 2009)

Und Deins ist 1.Quartal 08 gebaut/gekauft?
Meins angeblich 03/08... auch 1.Quartal  ...egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (24. April 2009)

> ...egal...



Genau...Hauptsache Nicolai...


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

so nach tagelangem suchen und überlegen und schlaflosen nächten ist meine einkaufs/optionenliste fürs helius fr fertig.   solange nur ein teil auftaucht ist es als sicher das es besorgt wird. steht das  - smiley da, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher und bitte dazu weiterhin um meinungen und anregungen. 

*rahmen*: helius fr, 12mm steckachse, 1.5, hs-iscg, l mit m-sitzrohr, farbe koi-camo, schwarz-weisse decals 

*gabel*: lyrik u-turn coil, 1,1/8", (totem coil) --> beide schwarz 

*dämpfer*: fox dhx air 200, (fox dhx coil)

*steuersatz*: reset racing wan 0.5

*vorbau*: syntace superforce, thomson 

*lenker*: syntace vector lowriser

*griffe*: syntace moto grau, schwarz

*kurbel*: hammerschmidt fr

*schalthebel*: sram x.0

*pedale*: nc-17 sudpin III schwarz, wellgo titan schwarz, reset pedale schwarz 

*sattelstütze*: thomson, syntace p6 

*sattel*: selle nt 1

*klemme*: syntace superlock, tune würger 

*schaltwerk*: sram x.0

*kassette*: ? 

*bremsen*: avid code? keine ahnung 

*lrs*: chris king iso naben + mavic ex 823 oder 729/721? 

*reifen*: nach bedarf

totem und coil dämpfer für den bikepark-besuch. lyrik und airdämpfer fürs touren.


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so nach tagelangem suchen und überlegen und schlaflosen nächten ist meine einkaufs/optionenliste fürs helius fr fertig.   solange nur ein teil auftaucht ist es als sicher das es besorgt wird. steht das  - smiley da, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher und bitte dazu weiterhin um meinungen und anregungen.
> 
> *rahmen*: helius fr, 12mm steckachse, 1.5, hs-iscg, l mit m-sitzrohr, farbe koi-camo, schwarz-weisse decals
> 
> ...



Ich mach das mal so


----------



## kroiterfee (24. April 2009)

warum schimpfen bei der bremse? x.0 schaltwerk nehm ich vom bmxtb


----------



## checkb (24. April 2009)

@Kroiterfee

So wat macht man im Winter.  Ick wünsche dir, dass du bald wieder auf'n Bock sitzst.

checkb

PS: Ick muss pennen geht früh los.


----------



## LeichteGranate (24. April 2009)

Bremse:
Hope Tech V2 ??? Seit ich ne Hope am Bike hab, bin ich nur noch begeistert!!! Hatte vorher Formula Oro und Avid Juicy Carbon, aber die Hope Mono Mini stellt die beiden Anderen in Sachen Verarbeitung und Einstellbarkeit einfach in den Schatten! Bremspower allerdings schwächer. 
Aber Power hat die V2 denke ich schon, schau mal danach!
Hau rein!

ps. Hope sieht auch noch GEIL aus. Code ist von der Optik (achtung, sehr schlechtes Wortspiel) eher Kot! Aber das ist Geschmacksache und zweitrangig.


----------



## zuspät (25. April 2009)

hmm ich versteh den würger net. sieht glaub ich net so toll aus an dem radl weil er so filigran is. 

bremstechnisch kann ich zwischen hayes louise fr und m6 vergleichen und muss sagen dass ich die m6 von der bremsleistung und der optik am rausstechensten finde.

2 gabel und 2 dämpfer wär mir zu umständlich. evtl. nen kompromiss suchen?

schaltwerk: xt-xtr kurzer käfig
ritzel? evtl mal fragen welche abstufung mit ner hammerschmidt empfolen wird, evtl. ne 105 kassette

beschrängst du dich bei der farbwahl "nur" auf die nicolai-farben?


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> warum schimpfen bei der bremse? x.0 schaltwerk nehm ich vom bmxtb



Ich habe 4St von denen Verkauft letztes Jahr, alle nach kürzester Zeit defekt, und sie mussten wieder ins Werk zur Nachbesserung


----------



## zuspät (25. April 2009)

du redest etz vom x.o. oder von der bremse? was war da kaputt? ein gewaltschaden scheints ja net gewesen zu sein wenns ins werk ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. April 2009)

upps, die Bremse natürlich, die haben alle gesifft!


----------



## zuspät (25. April 2009)

des is shit. hmm man könnte des problem auch anders angehen, welche bremsen hat man den zum beispiel an seim anderen bike? genau die selbe marke am neuen, hat vorteile beim service, man braucht kein neues entlüftungskit. die idee macht natürlich nur sinn wenn man selbst schraubt und wenn man mit den bremsen zufrieden ist


----------



## ins (25. April 2009)

Deshalb hat er ja die Code aufgeschrieben. Die hat er auch am BMXTB


----------



## zuspät (25. April 2009)

alles klar, des wusste ich net


----------



## kroiterfee (25. April 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> @Kroiterfee
> 
> So wat macht man im Winter.  Ick wünsche dir, dass du bald wieder auf'n Bock sitzst.
> 
> ...



Ja... die unfreiwillige pause muss ich ja nutzen  vielen dank für die wünsche! 

wo gehts denn hin? ins zittauer? wenn kompostman dabei ist: schönen gruss von thomas aus hamburg.

viel spass! 



LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Bremse:
> Hope Tech V2 ??? Seit ich ne Hope am Bike hab, bin ich nur noch begeistert!!! Hatte vorher Formula Oro und Avid Juicy Carbon, aber die Hope Mono Mini stellt die beiden Anderen in Sachen Verarbeitung und Einstellbarkeit einfach in den Schatten! Bremspower allerdings schwächer.
> Aber Power hat die V2 denke ich schon, schau mal danach!
> Hau rein!
> ...



ich hab ja noch mein bmxtb was eh immer sehr handlich war. das wird zurückgerüstet und den wünschen meiner holden angepasst, die das bike selber schon gefahren hat und damit super zurecht kommt. ergo: ich vermach ihr das bike. vorher schlachte ich es aus und werde wohl kassette (mus ich vorher nochmal im hammerschmidt-thread fragen zwecks abstufung, wäre gut wenn ich meine 11-27 mitnehmen könnte), schaltwerk (x.0), kette und lenker sowie sattel mitnehmen. danach gehts bmxtb zu khujand wo sich der koi in ein lichtblaues bike mit schwarzen decals verwandeln wird um dann meiner holden willig zu dienen, nach dem die fehlenden teile durch x.9 sachen und ähnliches ersetzt werden.

ebenso sind noch die codes am bmxtb verbaut. die gehören zur ersten generation udn ich hab mit denen kein problem. die ziehen wie anker haben einen krassen druckpunkt und ich kann sie selber entlüften da ich mit dem bleeding kit super zurecht komme. was mir aber besonders gefällt, ist der umstand, das dass grau der bremshebel und der bremsbacke (?) perfekt zum anthrazitgrau des koi-camo passt. an die v2 habe ich auch schon gedacht. allerdings finde ich sie recht massiv und für meine zwecke wohl doch etwas überdimensioniert. ausserdem passt das alu-finish von der farbgebung her nicht zum rest des bikes. die m6 sieht auch schick aus. allerdings stört mich hier das gold-elox.



zuspät schrieb:


> hmm ich versteh den würger net. sieht glaub ich net so toll aus an dem radl weil er so filigran is.
> 
> bremstechnisch kann ich zwischen hayes louise fr und m6 vergleichen und muss sagen dass ich die m6 von der bremsleistung und der optik am rausstechensten finde.
> 
> ...



die option mit 2. gabel und 2. dämpfer habe ich aus gewichtsgründen gemacht, da der air  ja nur die hälfte von dem wiegt was der coil auf die waage bringt. der rahmen bietet die möglichkeit 180mm zu verbauen und diese option halte ich mir mit der totem offen. vorrangig touren udn vielleicht später mal park. das will ich mir mit dem zweitsetup offen halten. ist doch relativ schnell umgebaut.

shimano fällt bei dem bike raus. ich steh auf sram-schaltung. zumal die hs ja einen x.0 trigger bekommt und das sieht dann blöd aus mit 2 triggern. ich werde wie oben erwähnt sram schaltwerk mit einer dura ace-kassette ausm bmxtb paaren (sofern möglich mit hammerschmidt option).

ich beschränke mich nur auf die nicolai arben. nur ist gut. da gibts ja alles. wird ja ein neurahmen daher werde ich den dort gleich pulvern lassen.



ins schrieb:


> Deshalb hat er ja die Code aufgeschrieben. Die hat er auch am BMXTB


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. April 2009)

Mein FR hat auch einen Coil 5.0 und eine Totem und ich fahren sowohl Touren als auch Freeride und Park.
Eine Lyrik lohnt nur wenn man 2step nutzen möchte.
Der 5.0 Air ist halt geschmacksache.
Ich habe beide gefahren und mir reicht der coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. April 2009)

jo dein fr sieht auch bombe aus.  allerdings ist das nix für mich mit bergauf und  totem. u-turn ist sorglos und das anhalten und hoch und runtertraveln stört mich nicht.


das optimum wäre eine travelbare 180mm-gabel. ne vernünftige. die funktioniert und sorglos ist. 


vorschläge? :-(


----------



## chridsche (25. April 2009)

Moin Kroiter,
mal an die Durolux gedacht? Die soll ja mittlerweile mit der neuen 09er Dämpferkartusche ziemlich gut funktionieren.. und für 399,-?!

...ach ja, die gute Besserung, häts fast vergessen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. April 2009)

Tag,

da das Rad ja recht edel ausgebaut werden soll, wäre vielleicht F.I. Franki mit 200er Scheibe oder The Cleg in Wunschfarbe oder sogar bunt etwas für dich.


Federgabel, die schon erwähnte Dulolux. oder..... der Jü von Alutech will Kowa Gabeln hier in De einführen. Da gibts eine 160er (geht auch bis 180, laut amerikanischem Forum) und eine 180er DC. Die sind bis 0mm absenkbar! Nuulllll!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=357785
http://www.kowa-ss.co.jp/mtb.html


----------



## kroiterfee (25. April 2009)

oh ja cool. ich lese mich da mal ein! danke


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2009)

könnte man die lyrik net auch auf 180 bringen? mir is so als hab ich da mal was gelesen.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. April 2009)

..warum denn wieder dieselbe farbe ???? gibt doch sooo viele schöne kombis ......


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

die fi ist mir zu fett irgendwie von der optik her. vielleicht verkauf ich auch die code wenn ich doch ne andere rahmenfarbe nehme. die code würd eich nur behalten wenn ich das helius in koi camo nehme. die hope ist schon leckeres teilchen. zum entlüften brauch ich nurn schlauch? hab ich grad gelesen.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..warum denn wieder dieselbe farbe ???? gibt doch sooo viele schöne kombis ......



die kunst ist erstmal was anderes geiles zu finden.


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

so entschlussfreudig bin ich heute: es wird die hope v2.

die code bleibt am bmxtb da es farblich gut passt. muss meine olle eben mal probieren ob sie da greifen kann. lediglich die scheiben werden getauscht. sie braucht einfach keine 203er scheibe.

das bmxtb bleib koi-camo. das helius kriegt ne andere farbe. vielleicht zu in de richtung zinngrau oder so.. würde auch gut zu den king naben passen.


----------



## BikeViking (26. April 2009)

Piggy Pink 

ODER 

Tankgirl Camo

währe meine Wahl.

da gibts auch passende Kings zu.

wenn du kein Pönk magst dann Schoko mit Braunen Kings.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (26. April 2009)

Nimms in raw, passt dann auch super zur v2


----------



## LeichteGranate (26. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so entschlussfreudig bin ich heute: es wird die hope v2.
> das helius kriegt ne andere farbe. vielleicht zu in de richtung zinngrau oder so.. würde auch gut zu den king naben passen.



Sehr gute Entscheidungen! So ähnlich werde ich es mit meinem Helius AM auch machen...
Das größte Problem bei meinem Helius AM sind die fehlenden 4500 um es anzuschaffen 

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## BOSTAD (26. April 2009)

Also noch ein Koi fänd ich auch langweilig. Machs Grau mit pink oder nachtblau oder so..


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Nimms in raw, passt dann auch super zur v2



je mehr ich daran denke... hm sehr geil... irgendjemand hier hate doch mal ein nicolai in raw... kann man das nicht klar pulvern??


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2009)

wenn die metallic-farban alla spank net so hip wären: creme mit lila felgen und chrom zeugs


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. April 2009)

Khujand hatte doch mal einen Dual Faces in "chromat" gepulvert. Bild ist in seinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## User85319 (26. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> je mehr ich daran denke... hm sehr geil... irgendjemand hier hate doch mal ein nicolai in raw... kann man das nicht klar pulvern??



"guru39" hat ein AM und "haha" ein ST(?) in raw....beide so übelst pornicious ^^
Mein Rahmen in raw sollte in 1-2 Wochen kommen, dann kann ich auch mal Bilder von machen 
Klar pulvern hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört, aber kp ob das geht bzw wo....wenn mir das raw nicht mehr taugt dann schick ich den Rahmen zu N und lass ihn in Nano Black pulvern.

Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

hahah dann werd ich das erste fr in raw haben.... muss gleich mal in gurus fotos wühlen...


----------



## Testmaen (26. April 2009)

Es könnte sein, dass "arrow silver" ein quasi "klar pulvern" ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Außerdem habe ich den Preis der Hammerschmidt über Nicolai wiedergefunden. War doch nicht hier im Forum, sondern im letzten Newsletter.



			
				Nicolai Newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hammerschmidt ist da / The Hammerschmidt is here
> Author: Falco Mille
> (DE) Die Hammerschmidt ist da
> 
> Auf der letzten Eurobike war die innovative Truvativ Getriebekurbel das Messe-Highlight und wurde dort bereits als neue Killerapplication gefeiert. Fahren konnte man bisher jedoch nur eine handverlesene Anzahl von Mustern, und das auch nur, wenn man vorzugsweise Testredakteur einer Zeitschrift war. Jetzt gibt es die Hammerschmidt endlich fürs Volk, und wir haben reichlich dieser schmucken Kurbelgetriebe eingekauft und ab Lager lieferbar. Die Nicolai Modelle Helius AM, Helius FR, Helius ST und ION ST können ab sofort nicht nur mit einer Hammerschmidt kompatiblen ISCG Aufnahme sondern nun auch mit der kompletten Hammerschmidt samt Shifter und Innenlager geliefert werden. Die Kurbel steht in der All-Mountain Version in den Längen 170 und 175 mm und mit 22, bzw. 24 Zähnen zur Verfügung. Unser Preis inkl. X-O Shifter und Innenlager: 511 EUR. (nur in Kombination mit einem Rahmen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2009)

hui arrow silver... da muss ich mal suchen danach. die am-version 511... geht ja noch. interessanter wäre die fr-version. danke ür die info testmaen!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2009)

..hm , vielleicht camo in anderer farbzusammenstellung - grau,schwarz , weiss- blautöne .... das übliche camo grün .....  p.s. grad erst geseh´n , dass du über raw nachdenkst : SUPER IDEE , find´ich ...))


----------



## nox_ (27. April 2009)

verdammt, da hatte ich mich nach langem hin- und herüberlegen (aufgrund des preises) gegen die hammerschmidt entschieden und dann sowas...

Schönen Dank! Jetzt geht das Ganze von vorne los.


----------



## BOSTAD (27. April 2009)

Ich raff das mit den Shiftern nicht. Ich habe nen SRAM X9 am Rad und müsste mir jetzt einen speziellen Hammerschmidtshifter holen? Oder könnte ich meinen weiterverwenden?


----------



## softbiker (27. April 2009)

So muss ich mich auch mal wider einklinken.

Also die Optionen mit Stahlfedergabel und Federdämpfer für Park und Luftdämpfer und Luftgabel für Touren halte ich persönlich für bescheiden. 

Da wäre mir ja dass Hin- und Herbauen viel zu aufwendig.

Also nach dem die 2-Step-Funktionen von RS ja in der neuen Generation zuverlässig laufen sollen, würde ich mir den Totem-2-Step reinbrezn.

Allerdings bekommt die neue Lyrik ja 170mm verpasst, wass ich finde am besten mit dem Rahmen harmoniert. 

Ich selber bin ein bissl schwerer und habe die Lyrik U-turn verbaut. Die Gabel verrichtet ihrem Job bisher klaglos und einwandfrei. 

Einen Würger täte ich auch nicht verbauen. Da gehört ein Syntace Superlock hin PUNKT.

Vorbau würde ich auch zum Superforce raten, einfach weil ich ihn auch verbaut habe. Die Thomson sind wie ein Klotz.

Unterschied DHX Air und DHX 5.0 kann ich beschreiben, da ich beides verbaut hatte. Air kein Vergleich zum Stahlfederdaempfer. Kommt aber wohl daher dass ich etwas schwerer bin.

Habe ja auch die Moto verbaut, und ist an sich ja schon ne schoene Bremse, zumal es fuer den neuen Techhebel ja eine Matchmakerschelle gibt um die Srams zu verbauen, allerdings muss ich ehrlich gestehen es haette die Elixier CR von Avid auch getan.


----------



## nox_ (27. April 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich raff das mit den Shiftern nicht. Ich habe nen SRAM X9 am Rad und müsste mir jetzt einen speziellen Hammerschmidtshifter holen? Oder könnte ich meinen weiterverwenden?



Ob die normalen X9 funktionieren kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Aber es gibt auf jeden Fall Alternativen zum Hammerschmidtshifter: Pop Lock Hebel bzw. ein Bild von einer GripShift Lösung gabs hier ja schon irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. April 2009)

Der X0 ist für die HS. 
Es ist ein 9Fach Shifter und man muss 3 Klicks schalten für den Gangwechsel.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

der king lrs sieht nur auf den fotos etwas verranzt aus. ist top i. o., verarbeitung und sound 

die mavic ex 823 ust kommen runter. jemand interesse? gibts etwas leichteres als die mavic ex 729 bei vergleichbarer stabilität?

leider gibts keine 2-step totem. nur solo-air, coil und is. es wird die lyrik u-turn. bei und mit meiner pike nie ein problem gewesen.

genauer betrachtet ist der gabelwechsel schneller und einfacher durchzuführen als ein dämpferwechsel. 

bremsen sind nun die hope v2 mit kurzen hebeln. allerdings werden 203er scheiben gegen 180er getauscht. wirkt sonst zuuu overdosed.

hier das bild ausm bikemarkt:


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2009)

Hey Tom,

haste die Hope gekauft? Wenigstens noch einer der die alten Hebel schöner findet. 
Für den King-LRS kann ich dir mal von den Franzosen abraten.

Ich hab ne Alexrims Supra D montiert und die Felge ist einfach klasse. Das Verhältniss Steifigkeit und Gewicht ist 1a. Schön geöst und der Stössel geschweisst hat dass Teil auch ne makellose Verarbeitung. Meiner Meinung nach die echte und einzige Konkurrenz zu Mavic.

Am WE kommt dann noch ne XT-Kurbel und ne dreifach-Kefü folgt dann auch noch.

Bis auf die Naben kannste dir bis dahin ja mal meins als Foto ins Zimmer hängen. Der Rahmen ist zwar 08 aber mit Ausnahme der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen ist ja geometrisch nich viel Unterschied. Meiner ist Größe L hat die Hopes verbaut nen Superforce Vorbau und die Lyrik U-Turn montiert. LR sind ja schon wie beschrieben Alexrims. Vielleicht findeste ja jemand der mim Photoshop ne Montage machen kann, dann könntest du dir ja mal grob ein Bild verschaffen wie es aussehen könnte.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. April 2009)

Bei den Felgen wirds heikel, gleiche Stabilität und leichter ist kaum hinzubekommen. 
Alternativen wären die Supra D, DS28(wohl auch von ALex gefertigt), die gute alte EX721, EN 521, Flow, Sun Equalizer(da mag ich die Qualität nicht).

Hieß es nicht in Taipeh, das RS mit den neuen 2010er Totems einen zweiten Anlauf mit 2 Step wagen will?

Bei den Vorbauten würd ich neben Superforce und Thomson auch noch einen Straitline SSC in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## der-gute (30. April 2009)

die Lyrik coil hat doch bald 170 mm

das reicht dann doch, oder?

wäre meine erste Wahl...


----------



## Testmaen (4. Mai 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass "arrow silver" ein quasi "klar pulvern" ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher.



So, habe ein Bildchen in der Farbe gefunden. Schau dir mal das Helius CC im 2007er Katalog an, das ist "arrow silver"

MfG


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

die 2 step geschichte tu ich mir nicht an. wenn dann u-turn. zwar schwerer aber sorglos und hält ewig. nachpumpen muss man auch nicht... 

die mavic 823 felgen werden durch ztr flow ersetzt. da kann ich auch ohne probleme tubeless mit fahren... bei nur 470g. somit wird das sub 16kg-bike greifbar.

softbiker: 

danke für den hinweis auf deine galerie. wie lang sind deine leitungen?

strailine ssc gefällt nicht...


----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2009)

Hinten gekürzt auf glaub ich 1,30 und vorne die Originallänge. Müsste aber nochmal genau messen, da ich nicht weis ob sie der Vorbesitzer schon gekürzt hat.
ZTR Flow halte ich für ne gute Wahl, leichter als die Alex Supra und von haus aus schon für notube ausgelegt.

Vorbau wird der Superforce. Da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## nox_ (4. Mai 2009)

die ZTR Flow hören sich ja toll an. Fast 300g leichter als die Ex823.

Halten die den Bikeparkeinsatz auch noch aus? (Bei meinen 72kg)


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

felix, der laufrad-gott hier aus dem forum baut mit den felgen auch lrs für bikepark-einsätze. schein also zu halten. felge kann tubeless oder normal gefahren werden. udn das mit herkömmlichen reifen udn dichtmilch. dann sparste sogar noch die schläuche ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

momentan tendiere ich ich mehr zum AM da hier die tourtauglichkeit einfach mehr gegeben ist. 

einzig die bresme ist dann wohl etwas überdimensioniert... hm. was müsste ich sonst noch ändern?


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> momentan tendiere ich ich mehr zum AM da hier die tourtauglichkeit einfach mehr gegeben ist.
> 
> einzig die bresme ist dann wohl etwas überdimensioniert... hm. was müsste ich sonst noch ändern?



Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung und verfolge Deinen Thread schon von Anfang an. Ich tendiere mittlerweile ebenfalls zu AM. Wenn man sieht was Rainer damit alles anstellt, muss man sich über die Haltbarkeit im Vergleich zum FR vermutlich keine Gedanken machen.

Zu der Bremse, überdimensioniert finde ich sie auf für das AM nicht, allerdings könntest Du um Gewicht zu sparen auf eine Formula The One ausweichen. Für mich die beste Bremse, ich liebe Sie und werde diese auch wieder mit ans Helius nehmen.

The ONE:
VR 265g
HR 250g
200mm Scheiben (ca. 180g)
Adapter 19g bzw. 45g

Das sollte knapp 200g Gewicht sparen.

Wie sieht es aus mit der HS fr? Habe mich noch nicht ausgiebig damit beschäftigt, aber nach allem was man so liest bietet diese keine wirkliche Vorteile zur AM Version? Brauchst Du das mehr an Stabilität? Würde auch nochmals gut was an Gewicht ausmachen.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Mai 2009)

Moin, also du haettest beim am zwei Varianten, über die dir Gedanken machen solltest. 
1. Ein leichtes am, vielleicht sogar mit dt swiss Carbongabel mit 150mm liegst dann vll. Bei ca. 14-15kg
2. Ein schwereres enduro mit 16kg

Vielleicht solltest du auch dann eher auf ein Luftfahrwerk setzen. Leichter aber progressiv.
Du hast irgndw.erwähnt dass es leicht sein sollte!? Weiß nicht ob da ne coil Gabel das richtige wäre . Ich bin kein experte wie manch anderer hier, möchte dir nur Denkanstöße geben.
Die v2 finde ich Knaller und mit kleineren Scheiben sparst du natürlich Gewicht. Mit der Bremse machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## some.body (5. Mai 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Moin, also du haettest beim am zwei Varianten, über die dir Gedanken machen solltest.
> 1. Ein leichtes am, vielleicht sogar mit dt swiss Carbongabel mit 150mm liegst dann vll. Bei ca. 14-15kg
> 2. Ein schwereres enduro mit 16kg



Nimm ein AM und bau Dir ein *leichtes *Enduro auf!

Das AM macht wirklich Alles mit (schau Dir die letzten Fotos von checkb, 525Rainer und vor Allem guru39 im Action Thread an) 
und mit "Luftfahrwerk" kommst Du locker auf 14,5 kg. Meins wiegt mit 36er Talas und DHX Air 5.0 gerade mal 14,4 kg und 
ich hab' nix besonderes verbaut. Siehe Teileliste hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5742598&postcount=381
Mit dem DHX Air kannst Du hinten den kompletten Federweg von 167mm nutzen - ohne Kollisionsprobleme wie beim FR!
Und die 36 Talas ... ich kann mir wirklich keine bessere Gabel fuer's AM vorstellen.


----------



## BOSTAD (5. Mai 2009)

Word


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Mit dem DHX Air kannst Du hinten den kompletten Federweg von 167mm nutzen - ohne Kollisionsprobleme wie beim FR!



Ich dachte das AM hat nur 160mm? Die 167mm wären ja super. Braucht es dazu zwingend den DHX oder geht auch ein andere 200mm/57mm Dämpfer wie der Monarch?


----------



## some.body (5. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich dachte das AM hat nur 160mm? Die 167mm wären ja super. Braucht es dazu zwingend den DHX oder geht auch ein andere 200mm/57mm Dämpfer wie der Monarch?



Ja, das AM war urspruenglich mit 160mm angegeben, aber dann hat Nicolai nochmal nachgemessen und den max. Federweg auf 167mm korrigiert.
Ich weiss, auf der Homepage steht noch 160, aber im neuen Tech-Sheet http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_AM_09.pdf steht 167mm 

Fuer den max. Federweg braucht es einen 200/57mm Daempfer montiert in der obersten Bohrung des Umlenkhebels. Und der Daempfer darf natuerlich nicht zuviel Endprogression haben, da Du sonst nie die 57mm Hub ganz nutzen kannst. Beim DHX Air kann man ziemlich genau einstellen, wie er sich am Ende des Hubs verhaelt. Zum Monarch kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2009)

Auch bei einem RP23 läßt sich die Endprogression ganz gut über Öl einstellen. Vorteil des RP23 ist die bessere Tuningpotenzial des Dämpfers. Der Push Rp23 ist im Monet bei einem guten Wechselkurs sogar günstiger als in De. Und er kann sofort auf den Rahmen und den Fahrer eingestellt werden. Ich war echt erstaunt, wie gut der Dämpfer jetzt läuft. Läuft weniger harsch, sehr sensibel, nutzt den Federweg effizienter aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja Prima  Dann werde ich auf jeden Fall das Am nehmen.

Was hat es mit dem Push RP23 Dämpfer auf sich, muss man einen RP23 zu Push senden zum tuning oder kann man auch direkt einen Dämpfer dort bestellen? Auf der Website konnte ich ausser dem Tuning nichts finden. Welches Tuning Paket hast Du denn machen lassen?

Ich muss noch ne Lanze für die Lyrik Coil brechen. Fahre diese im Meta und werde sie auch ins AM mit übernehmen. Die Talas hat mir bei Testfahrten, durch das einsacken bei Steilstufen, weniger gut gefallen. Die Lyrik verrichtet Ihre Dienste bisher absolut super und hat durch die Stahlfeder eine wirklich angenehme Charakteristik und nutzt den kompletten Federweg effizient aus. Gewicht mit gekürzten Schaft ist 2552g.

Sollte die Lyrik Coil mit 170mm raus kommen, werde ich vermutlich dann auf diese wechseln, sollte mit den 167mm am Heck ja dann gut harmonieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2009)

Die Lyrik Coil gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Tolle Gabel.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/

Ich hab gleich das Push tuning machen lassen. Im Shop kann man sich auch den RP23 aussuchen und direkt anpassen lassen.  Buchsen sind auch dabei, ich würd direkt die "Heavy Duty" aus Edelstahl ordern, die machen einen guten Eindruck.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/Catalogue/PUSH/PUSH/PUSH-ed-Rear-Shocks(man sieht, Mr Flooks ist kein Fan vom DHX air)
http://www.tftunedshox.com/faq/push_rear.aspx#link2
Hier noch ein Bildchen von der VXPiston, als Vergleich zum Okinalteil(im fotoalbum).


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Info! Da das Push Tunning 129£ kostet, wäre auch ne Überlegung einen gebrauchten, günstigen RP3 zu kaufen und dann tunen lassen. Die 3 Stufen des Pro Pedal an meinem RP23 vom Meta nutze ich eigentlich nie, wobei das PP beim Push Tuning sowieso ersetzt wird, oder? Insgesamt sollte man da mit 300 hinkommen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Mai 2009)

Welches Talas Modelljahr bist Du denn gefahren? Da hat sich von 2007 auf 2008 eine ganze Menge und von 2008 auf 2009 nochmal ein wenig getan, besonders hinsichtlich des von dir angesprochenen Absacken an Steilstufen!


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Mai 2009)

was wiegt der rp23 denn? sieht auch nicht so fett aus wie der dhx air. meine bremsen sind da... die bleiben auf jeden fall. vielleicht nur die scheiben tauschen. selbst mit stahlfederaufbau kommt das am dicke uter die 16kg-marke. sogar mit den 300g schweren vented disks. zumindest auf dem papier.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wiegt der rp23 denn? sieht auch nicht so fett aus wie der dhx air. meine bremsen sind da... die bleiben auf jeden fall. vielleicht nur die scheiben tauschen. selbst mit stahlfederaufbau kommt das am dicke uter die 16kg-marke. sogar mit den 300g schweren vented disks. zumindest auf dem papier.



Die 200/57er Version des RP23 mit der dann großen Luftkammer wiegt hier 280g und funktioniert sehr gut im AM...


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Mai 2009)

uaaa... das ist ja gar nix!  kommt auf jeden fall in die nähere auswahl.

muss der unbedingt zum tuning?

ändert sich das ansprechverhalten vom hinterbau bzw. merkt man einen unterschied wenn man vorn eine lyrik coil fährt und hinten den rp23?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Welches Talas Modelljahr bist Du denn gefahren? Da hat sich von 2007 auf 2008 eine ganze Menge und von 2008 auf 2009 nochmal ein wenig getan, besonders hinsichtlich des von dir angesprochenen Absacken an Steilstufen!



Das 2008er Modell... die Talas ist bestimmt keine schlecht Gabel, mir persönlich hat sie halt weniger gefallen. Die Lyrik Coil dahingehend, funktioniert so wie ich es mag.

Trotz korrekt eingestellten SAG, ist mir die Talas vorne zu schnell weg getaucht, nicht nur bei Steilstufen. Ich bin die Gabel aber auch nur 3 Tage gefahren, kann sein das ich da mit etwas mehr feintuning beim Setup mehr hätte raus holen können.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wiegt der rp23 denn?









[/URL][/IMG]
Hier mit HD Buchsen und auf 57mm Hub vergrÃ¶ssert.



> Ã¤ndert sich das ansprechverhalten vom hinterbau bzw. merkt man einen unterschied wenn man vorn eine lyrik coil fÃ¤hrt und hinten den rp23?



Ja merkt man, sensibler, weniger Losbrechmoment, nicht so Ã¼berdÃ¤mpft, wie mit dem Fox Comprssion tune ab werk. Spricht sensationell an, leider gefiel mir plÃ¶tzlich die Lyrik im Vergleich dann plÃ¶tzlich gar nicht mehr. Vorher hing der Hinterbau hinterher, jetzt die Gabel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


Hier ab Post #1300 der ganze Ablauf. Hier noch einer.

Zum Tuning muÃ er nicht unbedingt(ist schon so einer der besten LuftdÃ¤mpfer, aber eben noch mit Raum nach oben), nur muÃ man beim Kauf eh ein Compression Tune angeben, wenns dann nicht passt muÃ man Service und Tuning bei Toxo blechen, das kommt sogar teurer als Tftuned(wenn da was in den ersten drei Wochen nicht passt, wirds kostenlos gÃ¤ndert). Zum Bespiel: Bike compo von der Stange 400â¬, ein Push je nach Wechselkurs ca.420â¬(+Versand).
Mit dem Push Tuning ist das Ding auch shimbar. Ansonsten, wenn man es gÃ¼nstiger mag, kann man auch das custom valving fÃ¼r ca. 90 Pfund nehmen.
ProPedal hab ich nie gebraucht, aber durch den sanften Ãbergang beim Push PP, macht diese Plattform echt mal Sinn. 
Bei mir hat es sich richtig gelohnt, da ich von der Zugstufe her schon am ende der skala war und im Winter das Ding doch sehr trÃ¤ge war, auÃerdem waren die Buchsen fÃ¤llig.

Die Geschichte mit nem gebrauchten DÃ¤mpfer klingt vernÃ¼nftig. Von der Hardware her ist ein 200x50mm Rp xy baugleich zum 200x57mm, kann also auch bei Tftuned fÃ¼r 15 Pfund geÃ¤ndert werden.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit nem gebrauchten Dämpfer klingt vernünftig. Von der Hardware her ist ein 200x50mm Rp xy baugleich zum 200x57mm, kann also auch bei Tftuned für 15 Pfund geändert werden.



Das wäre ja super, einen 200x50mm habe ich noch hier. Allerdings kein High Volume, beinhalten die 15 pfund auch den Umbau auf High Volume?


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Mai 2009)

Nö, glaub nicht. Das Ding ist teuer. HV oder nicht, ist doch eher vom Hinterbau abhängig, das nimmt schon viel Progression weg, bei meinem Rahmen wurde mir davon  von TfTuned abgeraten. Vielleicht rufst du nochmal an, die sind wirklich nett und geben eherlich auskunft ob es lohnt, die wollen einem  nicht auf Teufel komm raus etwas aufschwatzen, was dann nicht auch Verbesserungen mitbringt.

Aus einer eMail von denen:


> I am working on your shock at the moment; I will increase the stroke to 57mm but please be aware that it is unlikely to reach full travel due to the smaller air can, this is no bad thing as it will be more useable than a high volume can, you will probably only achieve about 55mm travel.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Mai 2009)

Laut Toxoholic hat der 200x57er immer die große Luftkammer.


----------



## cr0nite (5. Mai 2009)

zum Preis der Hammerschmidt. in meine Auftrag steht:
1 20600116 Truvativ-09-Hammerschmidt-AM-Kurbelsatz-175-24-68-ISCG
03
Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM - Kurbelsatz ; 175mm Länge ,
24 Zähne , incl. 68/73mm Innenlager , ISCG 2003
368,12  368,12 
1 20600150 Truvativ-09-Hammerschmidt-TruXvOat-iSv hHifatemrmerschmidt Shifter , links 61,88  61,88 

mein Helius FR kommt am voraussichtlich am 18. Juni mit CONE HEAD und eigepresstem Reset KONAN Steuersatz. Gabel werde ich meine Marzocchi SL 1 ATA 150-180mm verbauen aus dem Whiplash. Dämpfer wird voraussichtlich der Marzocchi Roco Air TST R 2009


----------



## HypnoKröte (5. Mai 2009)

So billig ? ich hab bis lang nur Angebote von 450 Euro alleine für die Kurbel gesehn.


----------



## flyingscot (5. Mai 2009)

ohne MwSt., wetten?


----------



## cr0nite (5. Mai 2009)

ohne mwst ja. ich zahle den schweizer satz von 7.6%


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Mai 2009)

das innenlager fehlt aber noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cr0nite (5. Mai 2009)

wo fehlt das ? nein das ist dabei. komplett habe ich 2880eu gezahlt inkl. deutsche Mwst. wobei ich am zoll die schweizer Mwst. zahlen muss, den Beleg an Nicolai schicke und die deutsche Mwst wieder zurückerhalte.
btw
Will mir die Formula One Bremsen besorgen. Kann ich die auch mit m6 Saw disc von Hope fahren ?
Kann man bei Nicolai auch die Gabel umlackieren bzw Pulvern lassen ?
greetz


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nö, glaub nicht. Das Ding ist teuer. HV oder nicht, ist doch eher vom Hinterbau abhängig, das nimmt schon viel Progression weg, bei meinem Rahmen wurde mir davon  von TfTuned abgeraten. Vielleicht rufst du nochmal an, die sind wirklich nett und geben eherlich auskunft ob es lohnt, die wollen einem  nicht auf Teufel komm raus etwas aufschwatzen, was dann nicht auch Verbesserungen mitbringt.
> :



Habe bei TF nachgefragt. Der Umbau eines 50mm RP23 auf 57mm High Volume kostet 50,- GBP extra.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Mai 2009)

was bringt das tuning denn genau? ich würde mir sonst den rp23 besorgen und den ohne erstmal im am testen. auf den dhx coil oder den van r kann man ja immer noch wechseln.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Habe bei TF nachgefragt. Der Umbau eines 50mm RP23 auf 57mm High Volume kostet 50,- GBP extra.



Wau, ist ja eigentlich ein fairer Preis, wenn man schaut was das HighVolume alleine schon kostet kostet. Hast du mal nach gefragt, ob das dann noch zum Hinterbau passt? Da du den Dämpfer ja schon besitzt kommt man dann doch recht günstig an einen hervorragenden Dämpfer fürs das AM.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hast du mal nach gefragt, ob das dann noch zum Hinterbau passt? Da du den Dämpfer ja schon besitzt kommt man dann doch recht günstig an einen hervorragenden Dämpfer fürs das AM.



So direkt nicht. Werde ich jetzt aber nochmals machen. Der Umbau könnte in der Tat lohnen, selbst wenn ich meinen 50mm verkaufe und dafür nen gebrauchten 57mm High Volume kaufe, sollte das auch nicht viel günstiger werden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2009)

Nene, hast recht, das wird nicht wesentlich günstiger un du weiß wenigstens, das dein Dämpfer in Ordnung ist. Nach dem Push tuning ist da eh nicht mehr viel vom Alten übrig. Neue Piston, neue Aircan, neuer sealhead, alle Dichtungen/gleitbuchsen neu, Push ProPedal Tune.


----------



## schwegi73 (8. Mai 2009)

Hab gestern mal auf die Fox-Seite geschaut. Die bieten jetzt selbst auch "Pro-Tune" für Ihre Dämpfer und Gabeln an wer mit den normalen Einstellungen nicht ganz zufrieden ist. Allerdings K. A. was das bringt...


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2009)

Habe nun nochmals bei TF nachgefragt. Seiner Meinung nach wäre ein normaler rp23 getunt auf 57mm besser, als ein getunter 57mm mit high Volume. Warum hat er leider nicht geschrieben. Fast sich irgendwie sehr knapp in Mails.

Wenn der dann allerdings ohne High Volume body nur reale 55mm Hub hat, wie im Zitat von Moonboot42, würde man Federweg verschenken. Ich hätte eigentlich schon ganz gerne die vollen 165mm... hm


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2009)

Naja, mit der kleinen Kammer ist halt ne gute Progression drin. Der Dämpfer rauscht nicht so durch den Federweg, gerade den mittleren. Es mußten auch diverse Leute ihren DHX Air(hat die HV kammer) mit Plastik und Gummistrifen künstlich wieder verkleiner. Die kleine Luftkammer und der Sealhead haben allesammt genug Platz um sogar 60mm hinzulegen.

Das mit dem Hub ist ja so in meinen Mails eher auf effektive Nutzung gemünzt. Sprich, je progressiver, desto weniger Hub wird gegen Ende genutzt. Der Gummiring liegt bei mir trotzdem auf 57mm nach einem Durchschlag oder luftlosem Zusammendrücken. Dafür verschenkt man aber nichts im mittleren Weg. Insgesamt läufts bei mir recht linear. Mal ehrlich, die letzeten 2mm sind eher zum Durchschlagschutz da, effektiv nutzen tut man die doch eh nicht andauernd. Ein Dämpfer mit ordentlich Bottom out, würde den Weg auch nicht nutzen.

Dafür ist das Losbrechmoment echt verschwindend gering, selbst zu einem alten eingefahrenen Dämpfer. Die Sensibilität des Hinterbaus profitiert echt davon.

Besser du ruftst mal da an, die haben alles Headsets und antworten nett,während sie an den Gabeln rumpopeln. Mails gehen halt nicht so nebenher und fallen kürzer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Infos, das hört sich gut an. Dachte die 55m beziehen sich auf den "kompletten" Hub, also mit Durchschlagsschutz. 

Wie auch immer, ich werde also den rp23 200mm behalten und dann zu TF senden. Ob normal oder High Volume kann ich ja dann immer noch entscheiden. Wobei es natürlich Quatsch wäre für den umbau nochmal 50gbp drauf zu legen, wenn das Ergebnis schlechter ist. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber froh ne gute Lösung gefunden zu haben, denn auf den RP23 möchte ich ungern verzichten. Gefällt mir im Meta super gut. Coil ist mir zu schwer und vom Monarch hört man nicht sehr viel gutes.

Wie lange hat der Umbau denn bei Dir gedauert inklusive Versand?

...


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2009)

Nun, das Ergenis hängt sehr mit dem Zusammen, was man denen erzählt. Je mehr Infos, desto genauer. Ich hab denen erstmal recht viel erzählt und geschrieben. Schade, dass du den Rahmen noch nicht gefahren bist, dann weiß man meißt recht fix, was besser sein könnte. Aber zum Glück ist ja ein Helius nun auch schon länger unterwegs und kein Hexenwerk. High Volume wird bei sehr progressiven Rahmen eher ab Werk verbaut. Buchsenmaße wären auch nicht schlecht, die sind inclusive.


Hat nicht lang gedauert. Termin abmachen (frühst möglicher oben auffe HP), hinschicken (so, das er einen Tag vorher da ist, ist am sichersten), bearbeitet wird er an dem Tag (erreichbar sein, für Rückfragen), zurückgeschickt wird er auch am Bearbeitungstag, warten, dass DHL was auf Reihe bekommt. Geschwindigkeitsbestimmend sind hier nur die Paketlieferdienste. UPS bei mir 2 Tage, Royal Mail und DHL 2-3Tage.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2009)

Super, vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos 

Ich denke ich werde den Rahmen erstmal ein paar Wochen mit dem ungetunten Dämpfer fahren und erst dann zu TF senden. Dann kann ich TF auch die infos liefern, was ich anders haben möchte. Ist vermutlich der bessere Weg


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Mai 2009)

noch sinnvoller ist, mir dann per pm zu erzählen wie sich das tuning macht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2009)

Ach Mist übersehen.

Schau noch mal in Post 162 und 169, die links. AUßerdem gibts schon noch ein paar vereinzelte Feedbacks im Forum.
Grob gesagt, was macht Fox? Die müssen den Rahmen hersteller eine Auswahl an Druck und Zugstufen zur Auswahl gebe, dass es an die verschiedenen Rahmen und Fahrergewichte von 50-120 kg paßt. Ganz Ok, aber nicht genau.

Alleine schon die kleineren Stöße und wenns schneller wird, arbeitet das Ding herrlich unauffällig, wo mich vorher die Lowspeed Druckstufe genervt hat. Das Propedal arbeitet mit nem soften Übergang, ist effektiver und dieser plötzliche Übergang ist weg. Irgendwie ist das Losbrechmoment verschwindend gering, somit kann man auch höhere Drücke fahren, hat mehr Durchschlagschutz ohne an Sensibilität einzubüßen. Er ist insgesamt agiler. Man kann zwar so schon recht gut die Ein-und Ausfedergeschwindigkeit einstellen, jedoch hatte man immer das Gefühl, das da so ein Zeitversatz im Übergang war. Der ist nu weg. Außerdem arbeitet er in meinem Rahmen (leicht degressiv) nun recht linear und gegen Ende kommt einem dann die lufttypische Progression gut zum tragen.

Bin wirklich davon überzeugt(wers noch nicht gemerkt hat) und ärger mich nur, es nicht eher hingeschickt zu haben. Service bei denen ist top und hab ich so nur bei wenigen Firmen erlebt. Hab gestern schon mal angerufen, ob sie die Lyrik coil ähnlich gut hinkrächten...


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

@Moonboot,
sach ma, du fährst kein Nicolai, oder doch?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (9. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Moonboot,
> sach ma, du fährst kein Nicolai, oder doch?
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Würd' er dann ProPedal brauchen? ;-)


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

genau ;-)))))))


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2009)

Muhaaa.


Nö, aber ich brauchs auch so nicht wirklich. bin bisher immer ohne gefahren, hat nur genervt und wippen ist auch kein Problem. jetzt in stufe 1 fallen die negativen Einflüsse nicht groß ins gewicht, es fährt sich aber straffer bergauf, wie eine leicht zugedrehte Druckstufe. Dieses harte Losbrechen des PP entfällt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Muhaaa.
> 
> 
> Nö, aber ich brauchs auch so nicht wirklich. bin bisher immer ohne gefahren, hat nur genervt und wippen ist auch kein Problem. jetzt in stufe 1 fallen die negativen Einflüsse nicht groß ins gewicht, es fährt sich aber straffer bergauf, wie eine leicht zugedrehte Druckstufe. Dieses harte Losbrechen des PP entfällt.



Wo hat PP ein Losbrechmoment ? 
und welches Bike fährst Du denn ?

Ich habe ein Virus 98" mit DHX 5.0 Air und da ist PP ein Wunder.

Bei meinem 09" FR mit DHX 5.0 Coil braucht man das PP eigendlich nicht aber ich fahre mit 5-6 klicks und damit ist es Bergauf star, 
Bergab merkt man nicht ob es offen oder 6 Klicks hat.
Ein Losbrechmoment gibt es nicht. Ich fahre mit min. 30%  Sag 
Meine Totem federt im Stand durch das eingengewicht vom Bike schon 2mm ein und die hat mehr losbrechmoment wie PP.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2009)

Wie jetzt doch ein N mit PP?

Propedal ist ein federvorgespanntes Shim, daher das höhere Losbrechmoment, da eine bestimmte Kraft nötig ist, um wieder Öl fließen zu lassen, deswegen muß man z.B. den Sag ohne PP einstellen. Das PP unterdrückt dann kleinere Stöße oder auch Krafteinflüsse von oben, wie zum Beispiel Wiegetritt.  Das kann je nachdem spürbar sein, aber dafür sind auch noch viel andere Faktoren verantwortlich. Würde ich einen 120 kg Fahrer auf mein Rädchen (Shova ST) setzten, würde er es sicher nicht merken, da diese Kraft schon überschwellig wäre.

Wenn das so bei dir in Ordnung ist sei froh, ich fand es ziemlich überdämpft und nachteilig und hab es auch nicht genutzt. Der RP23 Propedal ist ja auch eher auf Nutzung und nicht (wenig) Nutzung ausgelegt, nicht wie bei den DHX coil/air, mit 10Klicks permanent. Die nächste Generation, der DHX RC4 kommt auch ohne PP daher.  Es haben sich halt recht viele Fahrer drum bemüht das PP auszubauen oder den Effekt zu minimieren und andere Hersteller (5th, Manitou und nun FOX etc.) gehen auch lieber den Weg über Low und Highspeed Dämpfung.

adios und ride on


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Mai 2009)

danke für die infos moonboot!


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hab gestern schon mal angerufen, ob sie die Lyrik coil ähnlich gut hinkrächten...



Und, schaffen Sie es?


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Mai 2009)

Sie meinte, das sie durchaus was machen können. Ist leider kein Set vorhanden, wie bei der Push Pike, weil MissionControl.

Es hat mich aber schon beruhigt, dass sie das Problem von der Gabel kennen(Neil seuftste nur,läuft zu straff, Federwechsel verändert rein gar nix) und sie meinten, dass es zu beheben wäre.
Bin aber noch am experimentieren mit Öl und Fett, sowie MC Auseinanderbau, finde keinen Fehler.

Hätte ja auch noch ne Pike im Keller, da würde die Woche dann nicht so schmerzhaft. Oder halt die Pike rüberschicken. Hmm, bin unentschlossen und schraube erstmal weiter.


Noch mehr Bereichte findet man übrigens in den englischsprachigen Foren über RP23 Push. Wird dort öfter mal gemacht. Hier bietet es sich erst seit dem guten Wechselkurs an.


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt doch ein N mit PP?
> 
> Propedal ist ein federvorgespanntes Shim, daher das höhere Losbrechmoment, da eine bestimmte Kraft nötig ist, um wieder Öl fließen zu lassen, deswegen muß man z.B. den Sag ohne PP einstellen. Das PP unterdrückt dann kleinere Stöße oder auch Krafteinflüsse von oben, wie zum Beispiel Wiegetritt.  Das kann je nachdem spürbar sein, aber dafür sind auch noch viel andere Faktoren verantwortlich. Würde ich einen 120 kg Fahrer auf mein Rädchen (Shova ST) setzten, würde er es sicher nicht merken, da diese Kraft schon überschwellig wäre.
> 
> ...



Über son kram brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen wenn du Nicolai
fährst  Kann aber nur vom Helius AM und ST sprechen 

alla.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Mai 2009)

@Moonboot42: Was fährst Du denn nun ?

übrigens habe ich mit Ausrüstung 115Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Mai 2009)

Steht da irgendwo, Morewod Shova ST.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> danke! poste doch in meinem fred mal deine teileliste und andere details wie farbe etc...



*Rahmen:	*   Nicolai Helius AM Größe "M" schwarz eloxiert + rot eloxierte Anbauteile; TRUAX Steckachse (Maxle); roter Nicolai Schriftzug (ohne Extra Love Aufkleber)  
*Gabel:*	    FOX 36 Talas RC2 2009 Farbe: titanium
*Dämpfer:*	    FOX DHX 5.0 Air
*Laufräder:*	    HOPE Pro 2 rot + NoTubes ZTR Flow; rote Speichennippel 
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X.O. Schaltwerk 
*Umwerfer:	 * Sram X.9. Umwerfer Down Swing
*Schalthebel:* Sram X.O. Trigger 
*Kassette: * Sram X.0 PG990 11-32 Kassette roter Spider
*Schläuche:*	    AV13 Schwalbe
*Reifen: *	    Fat Albert 26 x 2,4 evolution Front & Rear
*Sattelstütze: * Syntace P6 Alu 400mm
*Sattel:*	    Selle Italia SLR Saddle
*Bremse:*	    Hope V2 Tech mit roten Floating Disc (rote Kolbendeckel)
*Steuersatz:	*    Reset Racing HDAL2 rot
*Sattelklemme:* Hope rot 
*Kette:*	    Rohloff SLT99
*Griffe:*	    ODI Rogue Klemmringe schwarz
*Kurbel:* Race Face ATLAS AM Kurbel, schwarz, 175 mm  
*Innenlager:*	    Hope Edelstahl rot
*Vorbau:*	    Hope 70mm 25°  / 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung rot
*Lenker:* Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon 680mm
*Pedale:* Crank Brothers Mallet 1 Freeride Pedale schwarz

So hab ich es mal bestellt. Die ersten Teile sind auch schon da 
Rahmen soll Ende Mai geliefert werden.


----------



## LaiNico (10. Mai 2009)

carbon lenker aber alu stütze?


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> carbon lenker aber alu stütze?



Den 70er Hope Vorbau gibt es nur in 31,8er Klemmung, von Syntace aber keinen Lenker aus Alu mit diesem Durchmesser ....

Carbon-Stütze wollte ich keine, da diese dauernd irgendwelche Geräusche von sich gibt (war zumindest beim Endorfin Flow Bike welches ich testen durfte)


----------



## LaiNico (10. Mai 2009)

der vorbau wäre das 3. gewesen was ich anspräche 

wenn du auf syntace fixiert bist ist`s dann wohl so sinnvoll gelöst.
ich war bloß überrascht aufgrund der eigentlich sehr hochwertigen ausstattung alà x.0 aber dann doch die alu stütze dem carbonpedanten vorgezogen.


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Mai 2009)

@ Kroiter, kann es sein, dass du bei ebay gerede silberne Decals verhökerst?

Den Anbau der Hammerschmidt, hat eine Werkstatt übernommen, da an meinem Rahmen etwas gefräst wurde und man dazu eine spezielle Fräse braucht, die man nicht einfach so rumliegen hat. Die Fräst nämlich die ISCG-Aufnahme gleich mit und so ist danach alles schön eben. So habe ich wenigstens Garantie.

Also nein ich habe sie nicht gewogen, aber Metallfranke hat schon geantwortet, was das Gewicht angeht.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> *Rahmen:	*   Nicolai Helius AM Größe "M" schwarz eloxiert + rot eloxierte Anbauteile; TRUAX Steckachse (Maxle); roter Nicolai Schriftzug (ohne Extra Love Aufkleber)
> *Gabel:*	    FOX 36 Talas RC2 2009 Farbe: titanium
> *Dämpfer:*	    FOX DHX 5.0 Air
> *Laufräder:*	    HOPE Pro 2 rot + NoTubes ZTR Flow; rote Speichennippel
> ...



klingt gut! fährst du die vented scheiben? geiler steuersatz!
das sind klickpedale oder?


@ benjamin

ich verticke nix. der einzige der bei mir momentan ebay nutzt ist meine freundin die sich gerade das 62. paar schuhe kauft  mit 10cm absatz


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Mai 2009)

Mein Aufbau wird auch in die Richtung gehn , scheint n bewährtes Prinzip zu sein 

Übrigens , wisst ihr ob man die Reset Steuersätze auch Kombinieren kann ? 
Das Am will ja min 22mm Einpresstiefe unten, aber oben spricht doch nix gegen die leichtere Variante oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

ja man. bewährte teile gibts nicht viele. 

sollte gehen. schreib dem köhn doch ne mail. was möchtest du denn kombinieren? normale untere schale mit einer oberen vom lp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (10. Mai 2009)

*Rahmen:    * Nicolai Helius AM Größe "M", raw, Steckachse (Maxle), ISCG, schwarze Decals, Loch im Tretlager, neue und trageoptimierte Zugverlegung, Zugwannen an Oberrohr für Remote-Sattelstütze
*Gabel:*        FOX 36 Talas RC2 2009 schwarz lackiert bei Toxo (btw echt gut)
*Dämpfer:*        FOX Float RP23 200/57mm
*Laufräder:*        HOPE Pro 2 schwarz + NoTubes ZTR Flow; DT Aerolite + schwarze Nippel
*Schaltwerk:* Sram X.9 Schaltwerk short
*Schalthebel:* Sram X.9 Trigger + Shimano SP41 Zughüllen 
*Kassette: * Shimano XT 11-34
*Schläuche:* Notubes Tubeless-Kit ZTR Flow
*Reifen: *        Fat Albert 26 x 2,4 evolution SS Front & Rear
*Sattelstütze: * Thomson Elite 410mm
*Sattel:*        Selle Italia SLR TT
*Bremse:*        Hope Tech M4 floating Kunststoff 203/183 mit Hope Matchmaker
*Steuersatz:    *    Reset Racing HDAL2 schwarz
*Sattelklemme:* Hope schwarz
*Kette:* Shimano HG93 + Sram Powerlink
*Griffe:* Ergon GA-1 S schwarz/grau
*Kurbel:*    Hammerschmidt AM 175 mm  
*Innenlager:*        HS AM
*Vorbau:*        Thomson Elite 70mm
*Lenker:*        Truvativ Holzfeller
*Pedale:*     NC-17 Sudpin III raw

Gewicht dürfte nach Aufbau ca. 14,5 - 14,6kg betragen, aber ich wart ja noch auf den Rahmen.

Gruß


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> klingt gut! fährst du die vented scheiben? geiler steuersatz!
> das sind klickpedale oder?



eigentlich wollte ich auch den Steuersatz von Hope nehmen, aber dieser hat leider nicht die nötige Einpresstiefe.
Ich habe die Floating Scheiben geordert, diese sollen weniger "Quietschanfällig" sein.  Bei 75kg Fahrergewicht müssten diese ausreichend sein.
Ja sind Klickpedale.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> aber ich wart ja noch auf den Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß



weißt du ein Lieferdatum????


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Mai 2009)

überlege Dir das nochmal mit den Mallet.

Ich bin ein echter Klicki Fan, ich habe testweise die alten DH Pedale von Shimano mit SPD Einsatz, ich glaube die heissen 636 gefahren. Dann habe die Mallet getestet und mitlerweile schraube ich um.
Zum Tour fahren XTR und für FR und Park Holzfeller.

Die Mischpedale taugen nicht wirklich.


----------



## User85319 (10. Mai 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> weißt du ein Lieferdatum????



Kw 17
dann hieß es 2-3 wochen später, also ich denk mal dass der Rahmen nächste Woche kommt


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

die pd-m636 hab ich auch noch. absolut unzerstörbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2009)

hmmm meiner soll erst in der KW 22 kommen; Bestellt hat mein Händler in der KW 13; Wäre echt gut wenn er nächste Woche käme ...
Vielleicht dauert das Eloxieren ja auch länger 


Flatpedale hab ich noch von meinem Kona und Klickpedale hab ich auch noch, von daher bin ich flexible ...


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

meine derzeitige liste poste ich morgen. zu müde.

ich bin echt für die gründung der nicolai-sekte. siehe auch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5891678&postcount=6


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

so wie angedroht meine aktuelle partliste. kursive teile sind bereits besorgt bzw. vom alten bike übernommen worden.

*Rahmen:    * Nicolai Helius AM Größe?, raw, Steckachse (Maxle), ISCG HS, schwarz/weisse Decals, Loch im Tretlager, Zugverlegung (mach ich mir noch einen kopf drüber, Zugwannen an Oberrohr für Remote-Sattelstütze (danke für den Hinweis Metalfranke!)
*Gabel:* _RS Lyrik U-turn_
*Dämpfer:*        FOX Float RP23 200/57mm
*Laufräder:* _Chris King ISO_, ZTR Flow, Speichen: ?
*Schaltwerk:* _Sram X.0 Schaltwerk short cage_
*Schalthebel:* Sram X.0 Trigger 
*Kassette: * _Shimano Dura Ace 11-27_
*Schläuche:*     Tubeless-Kit
*Reifen: * _Muddy Mary 2,35 GG + TC_
*Sattelstütze: * Thomson Elite 410mm
*Sattel:*        Selle Italia T-1 oer _NT-1_
*Bremse:* _ Hope V2 _mit Floating Scheiben 
*Steuersatz:    *    Reset Racing oder Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR
*Sattelklemme:* Syntace Superlock oder bereits vorhandene _Salsa Flip on_, da schön schwarz glänzend
*Kette:* _Shimano HG93 + Sram Powerlink_
*Griffe:* _Syntace Moto schwarz oder grau_
*Kurbel:*    Hammerschmidt FR 175 mm  
*Innenlager:*        HS FR
*Vorbau:* _Syntace Superforce 60mm_
*Lenker:* _Syntave Vector 12° 710mm_
*Pedale:*     NC-17 Sudpin III, Nukeproof, Reset oder Wellgo MG-1

Gewicht: sub 15 kg




was wäre von einem fox float r als dämpfer zu halten? oder einem rocco? oder dem dhx air? oder dem rs monarch?


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Gewicht musst Du dich eventuel auf Überraschungen gefasst machen.
Ich habe jetzt bei Dir nicht nachgerechnet aber ich habe bei meinem Bike 16,7 Kg errechnet und bin jetzt bei 18,2Kg.

Leider habe ich den Rahmen solo nicht gewogen.


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

ah ok stimmt natürlich. unter 15,5 ist jedenfalls dicke drin.


----------



## softbiker (11. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wäre von einem fox float r als dämpfer zu halten? oder einem rocco? oder dem dhx air? oder dem rs monarch?



MZ Rocco Air: die Jünger von Jü also die Alutechler sind recht zufrieden. Die Performance soll zumindest besser sein als die vom DHX Air.

Die Dura Ace Kassette würde ich mir auch sparen. Die zerstört den ganzen Freilaufkörper.

Von Shimano gibbet nächstes Jahr speziell so eine kleine Kassette mit Spider für die Bergabfraktion.


----------



## zwops (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin begeistert wie viele geile Bikes hier aufgebaut werden...einfach nur schön  ...so viel liebe zum detail 
mein`s ist inzwischen schon fast einen monat im einsatz... und so hab ich`s aufgebaut:
Rahmen:  Nicolai Helius FR GrößeL, schwarz ano mit extra love rot, Steckachse (Maxle), ISCG HS, rote Decals
Gabel: Fox 36 Van
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0 
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 rot elox, DT FR Felgen
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 Schaltwerk short cage
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 Trigger
Umwerfer:Sram
Kassette: Sram
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Maxxis ardent 2.4
Sattelstütze: Syntace Alu 400mm
Sattel: fizik Zeak
Bremse: Avid Elixier CR mit 200er Scheiben
Steuersatz: Acros AH 07
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock 
Kette: Sram 
Griffe: ODI Rogue black mit rot elox Klemmringen und rot elox Endkappen
Kurbel: Holzfeller OCT zweifach
Innenlager: Truvativ
Vorbau: Holzfeller 60mm black
Lenker: Holzfeller 700mm
Pedale: Crank brothers 5050 rot elox/black

alles in allem also nix shimano ...und weils hier heute nur s.....e geregnet hat gibt`s ein schönes aktuelles foto in den nächsten tagen


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> MZ Rocco Air: die Jünger von Jü also die Alutechler sind recht zufrieden. Die Performance soll zumindest besser sein als die vom DHX Air.
> 
> Die Dura Ace Kassette würde ich mir auch sparen. Die zerstört den ganzen Freilaufkörper.
> 
> Von Shimano gibbet nächstes Jahr speziell so eine kleine Kassette mit Spider für die Bergabfraktion.



ich dachte mehr an die coil version.

mein deetraks-freilauf hat von der kassette keinen kratzer...


----------



## LeichteGranate (11. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mein deetraks-freilauf hat von der kassette keinen kratzer...



Haben die Deetracks denn auch einen Alu-Freilauf?


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

ähm... öh... ich weiss es nicht. welche kassette hinterlässt denn keine spuren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cr0nite (11. Mai 2009)

ähhh da werd ich jetz nicht ganz schlau draus. wieso du nen coil dämpfer willst bei nem AM und aufs gewicht achtest


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

gewicht ist die eine seite der medaille... auf deren anderen stehen funktion und haltbarkeit.


----------



## BOSTAD (11. Mai 2009)

Z.B. ist der DHX 5.0 Air nach dem einmaligen Einstellen ein Sorglosdämpfer mit sehr guter Performance und man spart Gewicht gegenüber einem Stahlfederdämpfer.

Etliche einstellbare Parameter: Luftdruck, Zugstufe, Plattformhärte, Endprogression und Propedal sprechen für den Air!

Guck ihn dir an!!


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

jo. ich kenne das teil. fürs erste sollte der rp23 auch reichen.


----------



## softbiker (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle:

Hier noch die Einbaumaße des Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR - Steuersatzes:

Einpresstiefe -> 23mm
Überstand oben u. unten jeweils 14mm

Grüße


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2009)

danke!

dann wird der echt zur option.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2009)

Allerdings liesst man über den Zonenschein im Forum nicht nur gutes...


----------



## User85319 (13. Mai 2009)

Sorry, kroiterfee, dass ich deinen Thread mal kurz missbrauche ^^

Da man mir das falsche Tubeless-Kit zugeschickt hat (dt Swiss statt Notubes -_-) und es etz wieder ewig dauert bis das neue kommt:
welches Felgenband + welche Schläuche würdet ihr für mein Helius AM empfehlen?
Felgen sind die ZTR Flow, Reifen 2009er Fat Albert Evo SS 2.4.

Ich dachte an die Schwalbe AV13 + Schwalbe High Pressure 22-559
Steht das "22" für die breite in mm?
Gibts noch bessere/leichtere Alternativen ohne Pannenrisiko einzugehen?

Würd mich über ein paar Antworten freuen 

Gruß


----------



## softbiker (13. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Allerdings liesst man über den Zonenschein im Forum nicht nur gutes...



Der hoit. Die Lager sind echt klasse gedichtet ansonst auch ordentlich verarbeitet. Mein Gewicht hat sich diesbezüglich noch nicht  beschwert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (13. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Gibts noch bessere/leichtere Alternativen ohne Pannenrisiko einzugehen?



Latexschläuche vielleicht ?! Wobei mir das "ständige" Nachpumpen ein wenig auf die Nerven ging, wenn man 4-5 Tage nicht gefahren ist. Auf der anderen Seite sind 2-3min. Luftdrck checken und ggf. nachpumpen auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Ich dachte an die Schwalbe AV13 + Schwalbe High Pressure 22-559
> Steht das "22" für die breite in mm?
> Gibts noch bessere/leichtere Alternativen ohne Pannenrisiko einzugehen?



Schwalbe extralight AV14 und schwalbe High Pressure Klebefelgenband, beides leicht und haltbar.


----------



## User85319 (13. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schwalbe extralight AV14 und schwalbe High Pressure Klebefelgenband, beides leicht und haltbar.



Ähm High Pressure Klebefelgenband?
Ich dachte das High Pressure ist nicht zum Kleben sondern wird nur reingelegt 
Und welche Breite brauch ich? Die Flow hat ja 22,6mm Maulweite, sollte ich dann ein 25mm breites Felgenband nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2009)

Das gibt es auch als Klebeband, ist leichter:
http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...te=4&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=Zubehör


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2009)

missbrauchst den fred doch nicht. dafür ist er doch da! 

in die ztr flow gehen doch nur schläuche mit sv-ventil oder?


----------



## haha (13. Mai 2009)

ich nehm nie felgenband. ich richt mich da nach uli fahl von tune: "3 lagen tesafilm sind vollkommen ausreichend". ich klebs immer 5-lagig und gut ist. hatte noch nie ein problem damit. weiterer vorteil: spart gewicht an einer sehr sinnvollen stelle, und da keine hohen temperaturen drauf wirken, hälts auch ewig. bei felgenbremsen aber finger weg davon. gerade bei so einer leichten felge wie der ztr flow wärs mmn sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Ich dachte an die Schwalbe AV13 + Schwalbe High Pressure 22-559
> Steht das "22" für die breite in mm?



Dein Vorschlag ist gut.
Aber nimm den AV 13 F der ist bei einem 2,4 Reifen passender.
Das Felgenband ist auch gut.
Ich habe es mir für meinen FR Laufradsatz auch bestellt da das Klebezeug nicht hält und bei jedem Reifenwechsel nachgeklebt werden möchte.
Das High Pressure ist aufziehen und vergessen.


----------



## User85319 (13. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> in die ztr flow gehen doch nur schläuche mit sv-ventil oder?



mag hierzu jemand nen kommentar abgeben?


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> mag hierzu jemand nen kommentar abgeben?



ja, stimmt, braucht SV...


----------



## cr0nite (14. Mai 2009)

hat hier jemand ein Helius FR und fährt damit touren ? wenn ja: Pics zeign. denke sollte kein problem sein da ich mit dem fusion whiplash auch Passhöhe 1500m geschafft habe. hat halt bisschen viel kondi gebraucht.
habe die FR version bestellt weil ich damit auch bikeparks und gelegentlich dhs fahre.
die gabel DT Swiss EX 150 würde wohl eher ans AM passen obwohl sie mir ziemlich gefällt und für gröbere touren optimal wäre


----------



## softbiker (14. Mai 2009)

Guckst du bei mir in die Galerie.
Touren mit 1500hm sind doch gar kein Problem


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Mai 2009)

Ich:


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2009)

vom preislichen mal ganz abgesehen:

hat keiner von euch mal mit dem nucleon tfr geliebäugelt? mache mir da grad echt gedanken drüber. ok das gewicht ist die eine seite. auf der haben-seite steht allerdings:

toller schwerpunkt
geräuscharmer lauf
kein ghostshifting durch schlamm und dreck
nahezu wartungsfrei
schalten wann immer man will
krasse bodenfreiheit


ok es gibt keinen trigger... wenn ich alles durchrechne lande ich bei ca 16,5 kg mit dem nucleon... *grübel*

was nützt die tolle hammerschmidt wenn es einem hinten kassette und dergleichen immer voll saut mit dreck und dann alles anfängt rum zumahlen etc...

man ist das schwierig!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Mai 2009)

Klar. Fehlt 5800 nur ! Echtes Traumrad !
In Hamburg kostet ein komplettrad ja ca soviel!


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Mai 2009)

ich brauch nur den rahmen. mal sehen ob bis weihnachten irgendwo ein adäquater rahmen auftaucht. neu kann ichmir den nicht leisten. vielleicht kann ich bei der hausmesse mal eins fahren.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn man da eine Totem fahren dürfte würde ich abegesehen vom Kleingeld sofot tauschen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (16. Mai 2009)

cr0nite schrieb:


> hat hier jemand ein Helius FR und fährt damit touren ?




ich auch



pfalz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, man erkennt alles...


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich brauch nur den rahmen. mal sehen ob bis weihnachten irgendwo ein adäquater rahmen auftaucht. neu kann ichmir den nicht leisten. vielleicht kann ich bei der hausmesse mal eins fahren.



Billig findet man den Rahmen nie. 

Bei Ebay mit viel Glück für 2700!


----------



## Maxkraft (20. Mai 2009)

Am besten noch mit neuem Carbon Drive Hinterbau!! Den es dann hoffentlich auch für das TST gibt.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2009)

und dann lautlos rumüsen.


----------



## jopefu (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo kroiterfee,
habe auch lange überlegt und jetzt habe ich mein TFR.
bessers Bild kommt noch.


----------



## zuspät (4. Juni 2009)

hey ikea küche


----------



## jopefu (4. Juni 2009)

ja, irgendwo muss doch gespart werden!!


----------



## zuspät (4. Juni 2009)

ich bin zufrieden mit der küche. nur leider bekomm ich paar teile nimmer;(


----------



## Maxkraft (5. Juni 2009)

Was wiegt denn dein Küchen-TFR??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopefu (5. Juni 2009)

Gewicht komplett 20,4kg
Rahmen ist ein *Large.

*Eine genaue Gewichts-Tabelle ist in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

Hi mal eine Frage, ist das CONE HEAD Steuerrohr zu empfehlen? Ich frage, da für mich der einzige Vorteil ggü 1.5 die Verwendung leichterer Vorbauten wäre und kömischerweise sollen die Gabeln mit diesem Schaft leichter sein als 1 1/8 und 1.5.


----------



## zuspät (7. Juni 2009)

hmm gute frage, denke die gewichtseinsparung kommt von der brücke und oben von dem dünneren querschnitt. aber nur vermutung. wieviel soll den der gewichtsunterschied sein?
vorteil auch dass gabeln billiger sind mit cone. m.m.
würde aber trotzdem ein 1.5 nehmen und dann eben mit reduzierung arbeiten, da ich mir net sicher bin ob sich des cone head durchsetzt.


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

die gewogene 36 Float CONEHEAD hatte 2143gr ggü der von mir gekauften 1 1/8 mit 2176gr - beide mit ungekürztem Schaft - die 1.5 soll 2170gr haben
deswegen bin ich ein wenig verwirrt
was natürlich schwerer sein dürfte als beim 1 1/8 ist der untere Steuersatz und die Optik ist ähm gewöhnungsbedürftig


anderseits beim AM muss man Gewichtsparen wo man kann


----------



## c_w (7. Juni 2009)

Auf die 30 gr würd' ich allein schon wegen der Optik schei**en... ^^


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

die Optik ist nachrangig, wenn es funktionelle Vorteile hat, deswegen die Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juni 2009)

wird das "N" auf dem Steuerrohr eigentlich nur bei eloxierten Rahmen herausgefräßt???


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2009)

warum man sich nicht ein 1.5 Steuerrohr holt, um alles fahren zu können

und ein hübsches bike hat man dann auch...


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2009)

weil ein 1 1/8 Gabelschaft in einem 1.5 Steuerrohr auch ******* aussieht, man bei einem 1.5 Gabelschaft keinen vernünftig leichten Vorbau fahren kann und insofern der CONEHEAD ideal wäre.
Aber ich geb dir recht , hab den CONEHEAD bisher halt nur auf Bildern gesehen , vielleicht sieht es in realität in schwarz nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich brauch nur den rahmen. mal sehen ob bis weihnachten irgendwo ein adÃ¤quater rahmen auftaucht. neu kann ichmir den nicht leisten. vielleicht kann ich bei der hausmesse mal eins fahren.



Jetzt gibt es eines in Neuzustand fÃ¼r 2500â¬:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194747/cat/45

SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis, keine Ahnung ob das Angebot seriÃ¶s ist....


----------



## c_w (1. Juli 2009)

Bin gerade versucht, da vorbeizufahren und mit den Rahmen mal anzuschauen... hm, bzw. mir jemanden zu suchen der mich dahinfaehrt, kann mit dem kaputten Bein nicht Auto fahren ^^


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2009)

hat sich schon erledigt... das helius fr von tim geht in meinen besitz über...


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Juli 2009)

Mit einem lachenden und einem tränenden Auge


----------



## jolliver (1. Juli 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hallo an alle:
> 
> Hier noch die Einbaumaße des Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR - Steuersatzes:
> 
> ...



Hab den bei meinem FR aus 2007 drin. Funktioniert bisher tadellos....kann ich empfehlen...

Olli


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Mit einem lachenden und einem tränenden Auge



kopf hoch... wenn einer sein rad pflegt dann wohl ich...


----------



## der-gute (1. Juli 2009)

klar, du wirfst dich ja schützend unter das Ding

;-)

Sorry, aber der musste sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2009)

bei der steilvorlage hätte ich auch nicht anders reagiert.


----------



## softbiker (1. Juli 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat sich schon erledigt... das helius fr von tim geht in meinen besitz über...



Dass ging jetzt aber schnell mit dem Nachwuchs


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2009)

haja... bin ein ganz fixer.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

sooo... da ich von der hammerschmidt erstmal weg bin, sinniere ich gerade über eine vernünftige kurbel. da ich bereits ein kurzes schaltwerk habe fällt dreifach wohl weg.

bleibt also eine gescheite zweifach-lösung. entweder keine experimente: xtr. oder aber? die race face atlas sieht schick aus (aber nur die alte). 

hat jemand eine idee für eine schöne, wenn möglich dunkle (schwarze) kurbel?


----------



## sluette (10. Juli 2009)

ich würde die aktuelle saint nehmen. schaut doch klasse aus und negatives findest du dazu niergends zu lesen...


----------



## rigger (10. Juli 2009)

SLX finde ich schick.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2009)

Technisch bewährt, schwarz und leicht, auf jeden Fall die XTR


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

jo die xtr ist auch schön filigran und würde gut zu den pedalen passen. 

die neue saint scheidet aus da sie mir optisch nicht so zusagt.


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn du die Atlas AM haben möchtest melde dich bei mir. Habe sie einen Monat gefahren dann die Hammerschmidt druffgekloppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

hast pm!


----------



## _maximus_ (3. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wird das "N" auf dem Steuerrohr eigentlich nur bei eloxierten Rahmen herausgefräßt???



Meines ist nicht eloxiert und auch dort ist das N herausgefräst.


----------

